# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Rodilište u Koprivnici

## dima

Strašno! Rodilište radi u ratnim uvjetima jer se bolnica preuređuje. Dakle, prošla su četiri mjeseca od kad sam ja rodila, i tek sam sada skupila energije da se suočim s tim što mi se dogodilo. Priprema je jedna sobica s tri kreveta i neopranim malim prozorom kroz koje vire radnici, jer se dio bolnice nadograđuje. Rađaona ima dva stara kreveta za rađanje, a rodilja je taj dan bilo deset, tako da su neke stvarno morale stitsnuti i čekati. Da ne govorimo o tome da su moji snovi da donesem loptu za pilates u pripremu pali u vodu kad sam vidjela da je cijela priprema i rađaona svedena na dvije sobice s malim hodnikom u kojem obitavaju sestre. Kad je sve prošlo, nije više bilo slobodnih kreveta na odjelu, već smo jedna djevojka i ja završile s bebama u sobi za pripremu, a ostale su smjestili u hodnik. Svi smo zajedno nastavili još dva dana slušati bušenje na gradilištu i krikove iz susjedne sobe, iliti rađaone. Radnici su imali dobar pogled na naše pokušaje dojenja i ustajanja. Nije bilo apsolutno nikakve privatnosti, kako prije poroda, tako ni nakon. Čak sam i kod klistiranja imala društvo još jedne rodilje.

Na žalost, iz tog rodilišta nisam ponijela niti jednu lijepu uspomenu. Da mi nije bilo dragog, koji se uspjevao prošvercati i biti uz mene svaki dan, pukla bih. Ali nisu sve rodilje te sreće. Naime, očevima nije dozvoljen pristup rađaoni zbog skučenog prostora. Isto tako, tečajevi za trudnice se ne održavaju. Jednom rječju, brige za trudnice nema. Jedino ne razumijem da se nitko na to ne žali, čak niti žene s kojima sam bila u rodilištu. Na kraju sam mislila da nešto sa mnom nije u redu, kad nikom drugom ne smetaju ti radnici, ta buka, prašina i - špek za doručak.

Ako još budem rađala, a o tome ću dobrano razmisliti zbog ovog gorkog iskustva, bit će to kod kuće. 

Eto. Toplo preporučam izbjegavati koprivničko rodilište u širokom luku dok se preuređenje bolnice ne završi.

----------


## Dolca

Zaista mi je žao što si prošla kroz ovako mučan porod. I nemoj misliti da s tobom nešto ne valja. Jednostavno, većina žena doživljava porod kao nešto što treba obaviti što prije, izgurati dijete iz sebe (ili još gore, očekuju od drugih da ga izvade), ne uspiju doći u kontakt sa svojim tijelom i bolom, koji je prirodna reakcija, i zato im porod ostaje trauma. Također, većina ih se nije informirala o drugim mogućnostima, ne znaju koja sve prava imaju i kako ih tražiti. No, to je već druga priča. Zaista žalim žene koje trudnoću doživljavaju kao bolest koju treba što prije izliječiti, umjesto da se pokore tom prekrasnom razdoblju, koje kulminira porođajem. Npr., moja sestra nikada nije ni riječ rekla o svom porodu, osim da nikada više ne želi roditi. A kad pogledam unazad, prije nego je rodila, niti se informirala, niti je imala podršku supruga,a bome niti mame (jer je za nju normalno da žena trpi svakakva poniženja, bol i sram). 
" Na nekoj vrlo dubokoj razini zadivljeni smo trudnicama i njihovom moći, ali umjesto da naglašavamo moć žene, u klasičnom patrijarhalnom obratu naša kultura njeguje strah koji ta moć donosi."

----------


## buca

inače,već postoji topic vezan za kopr. rodilište i svako malo idem provjeravati ima li što novo.naravno,nitko se ne javlja.i sad ugledam novi topic i mislim, super-nešto novo!samo što nisam očekivala ništa negativno.meni porod predstoji za 2-3tj. i baš me ne veseli što će to biti u kopr.,tim više što i sama znam već da mi muž ne može tamo.nadam se barem da ne bude gužva u 12.mj.

----------


## buca

i jel moguće da nema više mama koje su imale iskustvo s kopr. rodilištem?
dajte pišite,ali nešto lijepo za promjenu

----------


## dima

ej, dolca, danke za razumijevanje. 
buca, sori kaj sam te obeshrabrila. ali, evo, mlade sestre na pedijatriji su ok i mozeh ih zvati u svako doba da ti pomognu s dojenjem. osoblje je ok, samo je okruzenje prestrasno. dobro se raspitaj u kojoj su fazi radovi kod rodilista.  ako je stvar jos ista, pokusaj roditi u varazdinu. 
sori za mala slova, u drugoj ruci mi je moja preslatka strecica.

----------


## TeinaMama

Da ne bi to koprivničko rodilište ispalo takav horor, moram ja napisati nešto pozitivno. Ja sam tamo provela osam dana i uopće mi nije bilo loše. U rodilištu sam se pojavila u 6 ujutro kada mi je puknuo vodenjak i do samog poroda je prošlo 32 sata. Ali sestre i doktorice su bile stvarno ljubazne i strpljive i cekale su da trudovi krenu sami, ali kako nisu, drugi dan u osam ujutro su mi ipak morali dati drip. Bebu su mi uzeli odmah nako poroda tako da je nisam vidjela, ali to je bilo zato jer je tako dugo bila bez plodne vode pa su je brzo nosili na pretrage. Nakon što su me smjesti u sobu, odmah sam je dobila, a drugi dan sam dobila i nalaze prema kojima je sve bilo u redu. Inače cure koje su imale ok porod dobile su bebu odmah na prsa.  Oko dojenja mi je pomogla sestra. Tamo se stvarno potiče isključivo dojenje. Drugi dan je Tea morala na sunčanje zbog žutice koja je bila dosta jaka - kako je pedijatar rekao zbog toga što sam ja krvna grupa 0, a tata B (ja se u to ne kužim). Sestre su me stalno zvale da je dojim kada god je plakala - i po noći. Mogla sam ju pogledati kada god bi htjela i baš nikad mi nisu zabranili. Cak je i MM išao tamo, iako je bila na neonatologiji. Pustili su ga jednom dnevno. Što se tiče hrane, nije nešto, ali nije mi to bilo ni važno. Mama me opskrbljivala svaki dan sa friškim ručkom i ujutro mi čak donesla kapučino u termosici i pecivo. Tak da bolnički meni nisam doživjela ko neku traumu. Radovi na adaptaciji su i onda bili u tijeku, ali mi smo samo spustili rolete onak na rijetko pa se nije vidjelo unutra. Mislim da su radovi sada gotovi. Eto toliko. Inače, ne poznajem nikog od osoblja i prema svima su se odnosili jednako. i da, tata ne može biti na porodu jer stvarno nema mjesta zbog preuređenja. Prije se moglo. A možda se može i sad jer ipak je prošlo 15 mjeseci od mog poroda. Moja šogorica je rodila prije tri godine tamo i muž je bio s njom.

----------


## Jyoti

Pozdrav cure!Evo meni za 2 mjeseca predstoji porod u Kc rodilistu. U pocetku sam mislila da cu 100% ici u Vz, ali sam se predomislila jer su mi ovdje svi doktori (imam zdravstvenih prob. pa ce me nadgledati prije i nakon poroda).Je, grozno je sto muz ne moze prisustvovati porodu, ali opet Kc rodiliste ima nekih drugih pozitivnih strana (npr.poticanje dojenja, roaming in itd..)
Ha, valjda bude sve ok...

----------


## TinnaZ

Cure, ako neka želi roditi u Varaždinu i ja tu mogu nekako pomoći - stojim vam na raspolaganju.
Ako trebate kontakte, brojeve telefona, ne znam  ... što još se sjetite pitajte.

----------


## TinnaZ

otvoren je još jedan topic o kc rodilištu, pa podsjećam da ima ovdje već topic ...

----------


## d_fucak

Pozdrav svima!!!Ja sam trudna 4 mjeseca i to mi je prva trudnoća.Pročitala sam već svašta o porodu i naslušala se priča o svemu što se događa u bolnici.Toliko sam već zbrinuta za taj porod da niko sa mnom nemože vladati.Pa se ja sada pitam kako je moguće da nas mlade trudnice niko ne može informirati o porodu i konačno pokrenuti taj tečaj za trudnice,pa da se pripremimo za taj događaj koji treba biti nešto najljepše u životu žene.Ali tu samo nešto ne dostaje!!TATA!!Njega nema nigdje,zar je teško omogućiti taj trenutak za oba roditelja???Samo je jednom prvi put i samo tako partneri mogu ojačati svoju ljubav i pružiti djetetu svu ljubav i sreću.

----------


## TinnaZ

okupite se u kc u udrugu roditelja, može biti kroz podružnicu Rode (prvo se treba učlaniti naravno, sudjelovanje na forumu nije članstvo), i .... krenite u zahtijevanje promjena i zastupanje samih sebe. Taj "nitko" koji treba tražiti promjene smo mi, nema drugoga tko će to činiti za nas. "Odozgora" promjene dolaze samo ako su potkovane financijskim interesom, a u slučaju poboljšanja uvjeta za roditelje i djecu sigurno nisu.

A do tada - ne sekiraj se, i drži se u okolici bolnice kad krene porod dok god možeš stajati na nogama, ili će te kako je rekla jedna doktorica (a napisala forumašica) morati poroditi čim uđeš unutra (čitaj skakati po trbuhu, tiskati, rezati ne bi li dijete izašlo koji sat ranije).
I dobrodošla ! u naš mali kokošinjac

----------


## TinnaZ

ček, ček čini mi se da Kc spada pod varaždinske Rode ako se ne varam   :Smile:  , dobrodošla svakako ...

----------


## d_fucak

Hvala na dobrodošlici!!!Pa ja vjerujem da se sve može samo kako ti kažeš trebamo mi pokrenuti sve,kad niko drugi neće.Ja se iskreno nadam da će doći do nekih promjena kad meni dođe termin za porod.Ali kako se kaže ne treba se na svaku priču previše obazirati.Zar ne??

----------


## mici85

i ja sam jedna koprivnicanka i uvijek sam mislila kako cu roditi u kc, ali kako sam se udala i zivim u zg, nista od toga. ja obicno o nasoj kc bolnici cujem najbolje. sve je puno radnika jer naravno zele je uciniti jednom od najmodernij bolnica u RH pa je vjerojatno za to potrebno strpljenja. jedino mi je zao da onda mame i bebe toliko pate. trebali bi ih staviti u neki obnovljeni dio i naravno dozvoliti taticama da prisustvuju porodu.
ja svega znam samo jednu losu pricu iz naseg podravskog rodilista.
navodno sada vecina koprivnicanki ide rađati u vž. isla je i moja rođakinja i ona je tamo bila prezadovoljna.

----------


## Felix

d_fucak, dobrodosla!  :Smile:  
za pocetak, ako te strah radjanja u kc rodilistu, razmisli o odlasku u varazdin. i zagrepcanke odlaze roditi u varazdin, zasto ne bi i ti  :Wink:  osim sto tata moze prisustvovati porodu, svaka rodilja ima svoju sobu i moguc je porod na stolcicu.

----------


## TinnaZ

Ali prvo nazovi tko je u smjeni   :Smile:  http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...535160#1535160

----------


## d_fucak

Svakakve priče kruže o našoj bolnici.Što više razmišljam o tome sve mi je gore.Zato je najbolje ne misliti više na to i uživati u trudnoći,a kad dođe vrijeme za porod onda će biti kako Bog bude htio.Nisam ni prva,ani zadnja da tamo rodim,zato ćemo vidjeti sve kad dođe vrijeme.Do bolnice imam 45 minuta vožnje autom  i mislim da mi i to bude predugo za vozit kad me stisne.Možda ne toliko mene već mog supruga.

----------


## stella32

Imam informaciju da se spremaju tečajevi za rodilje u KC. Do tada zainteresirane trudnice i dojilje mogu do informacija vezanih uz dojenje (ali i puno toga drugog) doći na sastanku GRUPE ZA POTPORU DOJENJA koja je danas održala prvi sastanak. Grupu vodi patronažna sestra Renata i kao podrška viša medicinska sestra s koprivničke neonatologije (ispričavam se što joj nisam zapamtila ime).
Na žalost, danas je bilo prisutna samo jedna trudnica i tri mame koje za sada nemaju probleme s dojenjem ili su ih uspješno savladale, ali su voljne pomoći drugima svojim iskustvom. Slijedeći sastanak održat će se u četvrtak, 8. svibnja u 11h u prostorijama pastoralnog centra na Lenišću. Dobrodošle su sve buduće i sadašnje mame, bebe i naravno tate i druge osobe koje žele i mogu biti podrška mami kod dojenja.

----------


## TinnaZ

lijepo, lijepo, samo naprijed.
Podsjeti i ovdje povremeno na tečajeve.
Imaš i topic SZH Roda, tamo isto ima koprivničanki, trudnica ...

----------


## Ivky

uvijek mi je krivo kad vidim da se blati Koprivničko rodilište... 
rodila sma prošle godine tamo i nemam riječi zamjerke, ležala sam i na odjelu ginekologije dva tjedna, sestre u 98% slučajeva savršene, brižne, blage..naravno u svakom stadu ima crna ovca, tak i tu, ali u globalu, prezadovoljna sam bila..
muž je bio u pripremi sa mnom, čim sam rodila doktor je otiš'o po muža van i bio je sa mnom dva sata u rađaoni..

a neki dan sam čula priču da muž može biti na porodu (po novom) i to bez tečaja.. nije da garantiram 100% istinitost te priče, ali..provjerite..

----------


## evita

Evo da se i ja javim. Rodila sam 2006. u Kc.

 Rodilište tada nije bilo preuređeno. Soba za pripremu je bila samo jedna dugačka uska prostorija. Predrađaonsa soba također jedna. Rađaona mala sobica s sva stara kreveta za rađanje. No,budući da je meni od početka trudova do kraja poroda trebalo svega 15 min,nisam se zadržavala puno u tome djelu.Jesam samo onih 2 sata koja su kontrolirali krvarenje i bilo mi je strašno što je hodnik bio zadimljen dimom od cigareta,a vrata rađaone otvorena,pa je dim dolazio i do moje bebe!!!  Nakon poroda su me smijestili u trokrevetnu sobu tako da sam bila s još 2 žene i naravno našim bebačima. Nije mi bilo loše. Jedino me smetalo što je samo jedna kupaonica s 2 tuš kabine na cijeli hodnik i sve trudnice. Usput,moram napomenuti da one koje su se prve tuširale nisu imale toplu vodu (bila je mlaka),a tek kasnije dolazi toplija...

 2007. sam rodila ponovo u PREUREĐENOJ bolnici. Soba za pripreme je ista. Predrađaonskih soba ima 3. Rađaona je bila s novim krevetima za rađanje u odvojenim prostorijama,velikim svijetlima...činilo se moderno...koliko sam mogla vidjeti. Umirala sam od bolova pa moguće da sam nešto previdjela... Nakon poroda su me smijestili u odvojenu jednokrevetnu sobicu. Bila sam sretna tamo jer sam bila sama s malim Davidom, muž je mogao doći kad je htio k meni i bebici (odjeven u doktorsku kutu) i imala sam vlastitu kupaonicu. Super! Za ostale sobe ne znam kako su i jesu li preuredili,jer nisam imala potrebe nahodavati okolo kad sam imala sve pri ruci.

 Evo sad ću roditi 2008. ponovo pa se javim kako je ove godine.  :Grin:

----------


## d_fucak

Evo i ja ću roditi ove godine u koprivnici i to tamo u razodoblju od 29.09-1.10 jer se ne zna točno.Ako je to sve tamo ok onda nema briga oko toga.Sve će se vidjeti .

----------


## evita

Samo da pitam ima li tko iskustva s hodanjem ,sjedenjem ili bilo kakvim mjenjanjima položaja za vrijeme trudova u kc?
Kod oba poroda i trudova sam morala biti "prikovana" za krevet u ležećem..   :Mad:

----------


## TinnaZ

Curke, trudite se odignorirati takve stvari. Govoriti u jednini bez previše pitanja - dignula sam se i šetam jer mi je tako lakše (ukoliko možete dobro argumentirati razlog zašto ne bi trebalo, saslušati ću vas - i odlučiti opet po svome   :Smile:  ). Prva misao neka vam bude - da ste na sami sebi na prvom mjestu, budite u tom trenutku egocentrične, sebične i razmažene (koliko god to grubo zvučalo, jer nas cijeli život uče da takvi ne budemo).
Ali to je jedan jedini neponovljivi događaj - gdje smo mi carice.

----------


## evita

Ma kad je predrađaona jedna mala soba s 2 kreveta pa tamo nema mjesta za nikakve šetnje,a u hodniku sestre puše pa sve smrdi po cigaretama! Ne znam gdje bih i mogla šetati da i smijem.....  :/

----------


## TinnaZ

pod šetnjom sam mislila na dići se i stati uz krevet, što može nekada puno olakšati ... ali svatko zna za sebe što mu je najbolje.

----------


## mama z

bok!ja sam nova ovdje. termin mi je 16.7. rodit ću u kc.zanima me da li se smije u rađaonu nosit voda,labelo i mobitel i da li je istina da može otac biti prisutan.

----------


## evita

> bok!ja sam nova ovdje. termin mi je 16.7. rodit ću u kc.zanima me da li se smije u rađaonu nosit voda,labelo i mobitel i da li je istina da može otac biti prisutan.


Možeš to sve nositi i imati pratnju,ali pratnja (muž ili već tko) mora na onaj neki tečaj. U gin ambulanti ti sve piše (ili pitaš sestre). Ja ti točno ne znam jer moj M ne želi ići pa nemam iskustva. Znam da je bio muž od moje sestrične i bilo mu je lijepo iskustvo. Čak piše na vratima gin ambulante da se toplo preporuča prisustvo oca. Moja je sestrična rekla da kad je muž prisutan da su svi puuuno ljubazniji.

----------


## mama z

Evita, puno ti hvala na odgovoru.Čula sam da po novom pratnja ne mora imati tečaj,a i na onom papiru kod dok. gdje piše da se preporučuje pratnja ne piše da je to uvijet.Ako je tako onda ako tvoj m ne želi biti na porodu možeš povesti neku drugu tebi dragu osobu da ti bude lakše. :D

----------


## evita

> Evita, puno ti hvala na odgovoru.Čula sam da po novom pratnja ne mora imati tečaj,a i na onom papiru kod dok. gdje piše da se preporučuje pratnja ne piše da je to uvijet.Ako je tako onda ako tvoj m ne želi biti na porodu možeš povesti neku drugu tebi dragu osobu da ti bude lakše. :D


Ha normalno da pratnja nije uvijet.  A ovo za tečaj nisam znala da ne mora imati. To je super. Nadam se da će zbog ukinutog tečaja mnogo više muževa biti podrška svojim trudnicama u rađaoni. Ja ne želim nikog drugog povesti osim njega,ali kaj češ. Nema šanse da ga za to molim! Uostalom meni je 1. porod trajao 15 min (dobila drip),a drugi 1,5 (s prirodnim trudovima). Ovo mi 3. za redom i bojim se da neću stići ni do bolnice kad me primu trudovi tak da MM vjerojatno i nebi stigao....ne znam. Samo se bojim da ne rodim kad me brije ili klistira.....

----------


## mama z

Mislila sam da nije uvijet da pratnja ima tečaj i da bi na onom papiru to valjda pisalo da je.Nadam se da ću i ja brzo roditi a ne da ću ko neke moje prijateljice cijeli dan provesti u rađaoni. Prvi put sam rodila na carski bez trudova pa ne znam što me čeka.Ti već znaš što te čeka pa nemaš tremu ko ja.I prvi put sam rodila u Bj jer je tamo radio moj dok.Sad idem k dok.Samoilović jer moj dok više ne radi tu pa ću u Kc. :?

----------


## evita

Ma nemaš beda. Preživjet ćeš. Samo ne znam kako ti gledaš na to,ali meni je strašno što na moje pitanje o rezanju međice sestre odgovaraju "sve prvorotke režemo"! (tebe tu svrstavam jer je prvi bio carski).Strašno i užasno ako nema potrebe!
Da sam to znala,izabrala bih drugo mjesto za prvi porod....

----------


## mama z

To ni meni baš nije jasno. Ne znam el je i u drugim rodilištima takav običaj ili samo u kc. El je to jako bolno i el dugo poslije boli? Oprosti što te davim s pitanjima,ali sve više me hvata trema.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## evita

Mene su prvi put valjda dosta zarezali jer sam pila tablete protiv bolova i kakvih 3 tjedna sam teško hodala i skoro pa i nisam mogla sjediti.
Drugi pur su me samo malo tak da mi nisu trebale tablete i odmah 2-3 sata nakon poroda sam bez problema hodala,sjedila....
Zavisi kolko te recnu.

----------


## Felix

*mama z*, svakako napomeni da bi voljela proci bez rezanja. rutinsko rezanje prvorotki je ranije bilo pravilo, pa se pokazalo da je rezanje zapravo jako jako rijetko potrebno i da nikako ne bi smjelo biti rutinsko. kod nas ovisi od rodilista do rodilista, ali hvala bogu polako pocinju paziti i na to. nista te ne kosta da lijepo zamolis da ne rezu rutinski, a i ako moraju, da pokusaju minimalno recnuti.  :Smile:  takodjer je bitno da ne tiskas prejako, da ne tiskas izmedju trudova i da ti ne nalijegaju na trbuh, jer to povecava mogucnost pucanja. iako, ako i popucas, to je najcesce puno manje nego da su te rezali.

----------


## evita

> *mama z*, svakako napomeni da bi voljela proci bez rezanja. rutinsko rezanje prvorotki je ranije bilo pravilo, pa se pokazalo da je rezanje zapravo jako jako rijetko potrebno i da nikako ne bi smjelo biti rutinsko. kod nas ovisi od rodilista do rodilista, ali hvala bogu polako pocinju paziti i na to. nista te ne kosta da lijepo zamolis da ne rezu rutinski, a i ako moraju, da pokusaju minimalno recnuti.  takodjer je bitno da ne tiskas prejako, da ne tiskas izmedju trudova i da ti ne nalijegaju na trbuh, jer to povecava mogucnost pucanja. iako, ako i popucas, to je najcesce puno manje nego da su te rezali.


I ja sam napomenula nerezanje,ali je sestra rekla da tako moraju i ništa više nije bilo govora. Otišla je i kad sam rodila ponovo došla i rec rec!
Mislim da nema pomoći,ali naravno isplati se pitati ponovo i ponovo....možda koji put upali.  Sretno!

----------


## mama z

Može li mi netko reći da li u kc smije otac u sobu ili se izlazi na hodnik dok su posjete a beba se može vidjeti samo na minutu i to preko stakla(tako je u bj)? Od koliko do koliko su posjete? Da li su bebe stalno s mamama? :?

----------


## evita

> Može li mi netko reći da li u kc smije otac u sobu ili se izlazi na hodnik dok su posjete a beba se može vidjeti samo na minutu i to preko stakla(tako je u bj)? Od koliko do koliko su posjete? Da li su bebe stalno s mamama? :?


Posjete su od 2-4. Bebe su stalno s mamama.
Za muža nisam sigurna,jer su mama i tata od mojeg tamo doktori pa je on bio svaki dan samnom u sobi,ali mislim da čak prvi dan kako se porodiš puste muža u sobu. U svakom slučaju,preko stakla možeš kazati bebu koliko hoćeš ako je ti doneseš na kazanje.

----------


## mama z

Evita, puno ti hvala na odgovoru.Izgleda da smo ti i ja najčešće na ovom postu.  :Wink:

----------


## evita

valjda je malo koprivničanka na forumu....

----------


## Lucya

Ima nas jos   :Wink:  

Cure moje, ja sam presretna sto nam se rodiliste konacno vratilo na staro i sto mogu tateki bit na porodu  :D 

Mama z, ako te jos sta zanima, samo pitaj   :Wink:  
Ja se kao i Evita   :Smile:  spremam u rodiliste po treci put pa ako ti mogu kako pomoci tu sam   :Kiss:

----------


## mama z

Lucya,kad je tebi termin? Kako podnosite ove vrućine? Ja grozno a moja klinka bi najradije po cijeli dan bila vani,i to na igralištu a tam je stalno sunce,a ja bih se najradije zavukla u hlad i ni trc ni mrc više. :/

----------


## mama z

ćao!zanima me el u rađaoni imaš svoju spavaćicu ili njihovu? :?

----------


## tina2

I ja sam jedna mama koja će po drugi put roditi u Koprivničkom rodilištu. Ja imam samo riječi hvale za koprivničko rodilište. Nadam se da će tako biti i drugi put. 
Mama z u rađaoni imaš svoju spavačicu.

----------


## mama z

Hvala tina2.Nadam se da ću i ja poslije poroda moći tako reći.Tko ti je vodio porod? Ne znam ni jednog doktora u kc pa me zanima kakvi su. :/

----------


## tina2

mama z na porodu mi je bila dr. Kolarević i babica kojoj nisam upamtila ime.

----------


## Ivky

ej....
meni je na porodu bio dr.Bojanić...
svi mi se više manje sviđaju, (Csik?!? možda manje), ali dr.Kolarević mi je izgledala tak gruba, ali kad sam se porodila doša je u vizitu i tak se raznježila nad mojim malim bebijem, da sam ostala iznenađena...

kroz vrijeme trudova bila mi je ssuper sestra Biserka, crvena kosa, plave oči, a na porodu plava sestra, isto s plavim očima...
ženske su bile super..imala sam u pripremi sve sa sobom, od mobitela, krunice, dale su mi i vodu i tak...

----------


## Lucya

> Lucya,kad je tebi termin? Kako podnosite ove vrućine?


Jos mi nije izracunala termin jer je jos jako jako rano, nemam jos ni trudnicku knjizicu  :/ Valjda cu na slijedecem pregledu vise znati.
A sto se tice vrucina, drzim se hlada i to je to...  :Wink:  

I meni su svi doktori vise manje ok, jedino dr. Kolarevic fakat izgleda grubo, ali je ok.
Sta je sad po novom i dr. Bojanic na odjelu? On mi je super  :D

----------


## Lucya

> dale su mi i vodu i tak


Sta stvarno? Meni ni na prvom ni na drugom nisu dale piti, samo sam smjela gazom mociti usta i to mi je bilo grozno...zed je bila nepodnosljiva, a nedaju ti vode   :Evil or Very Mad: 
Nadam se da su sad drugacija pravila   :Smile:

----------


## evita

Doktorica Kolarević je malo gruba i nije pretjerano ljubazna,ali je stvarno dobra doktorica i sve napravi kak treba. Mene je recimo super i bezbolno zašila. Već sam isti dan mogla šetati i sjediti.   :Smile:  
Od sestri mi se najviše sviđa jedna mlada plava s dugom kosom i plavim očima. Baš je zakon! 
Ja neću komentirati o piću,jer su mi porodi bili prekratki da bi se sijetila vode....

----------


## d_fucak

Ej cure!!!Ako se slobodno umiješam.Moja teta je danas rodila,a otišla je u bolnicu dan ranije.Tamo su joj da li tablete za smirenje trudova i nije se mogla otvoriti više.Tad su joj rekli da će ići kući,ali ju je opet uhvatilo i dobila je drip i porodila se.Mislim glupo mi je otezati taj porod ako je on prirodni.Trebala je roditi tek 3.07.ali eto bilo je prije.Kaže da joj je koma kak ju boli da ne može nikudNnitko ne smije u sobu osim tate,koji smije i na porod i bez tečaja.Toliko sam čula tih priča da se i ja bojim ići tamo porodit. :?

----------


## evita

Valjda su joj s razlogom dali te tablete... Ne vjerujem da bi joj dali samo tako.....
A što se tiče boli nije jedina......ima nas još puno takvih. Ja se nakon prvog poroda nisam mogla okrenuti s boka na bok (a morala sam radi dojenja) od boli,dok nakon 2. poroda sve super! Zavisi koliko te zarežu...  :Sad:

----------


## mama z

Kako ste se vi osjećale na kraju trudnoće?Ja koma,vruće mi je,noge mi jako otiču i jedva čekam da to sve završi.Sve mi je teško,a sve moram sama.Moja curica je jako aktivna i stalno u pokretu,a ja ju više ne mogu pratiti.Idući tjedan moram u kc u bolnicu na ctg i gledat će mi plodnu vodu.Kam to moram ići?Neki dan sam bila kod dok. i rekla je da k njoj više ne dolazim nego svakih 7 do 10 dana idem u kc na pregled. :shock:

----------


## Lucya

Haj curke! Kako ste?

fucak, sto se tice ovih tableta ja isto mislim da ih nije dobila bez razloga, a sto se tice naseg rodilista stvarno je ok i nemas se cega bojati   :Wink:  
Kad je tebi termin?

mama z, i meni je bilo ko i tebi, jedva cekas da bebac izleti van   :Heart:  
I ja idem iduci tjedan na pregled pa se mozda cak i vidimo! Kad si tocno narucena? 
Sto se tice ctg mislim da je to jos uvijek na prvom katu bolnice dok se ginekoloska ambulanta preselila u Dom zdravlja. Tamo ides na preglede, uzv i sve ostalo, a kazem, za ctg mi se cini da se ide bas u glavnu bolnicku zgradu.

----------


## d_fucak

Pa meni je termin 1.10. sad ćemo vidjeti kako bude.

----------


## evita

> Pa meni je termin 1.10. sad ćemo vidjeti kako bude.


Možda ćemo biti zajedno.
 Meni je doc izračunala termin 5.10. (po mojem nešto kasnije),mada mislim da neću još dugo izdržati budući da nosim bebu od kakvih 10 kg svaki dan jer još ne hoda i navlačim curicu od 22 mj. s tim da sam još k tome sklona otvaranju.... 
Nadam se da ću barem do 38 tj izdržati....

----------


## mama z

evita i d_fucak el znate kaj nosite?  :Love:

----------


## mama z

Lucya,na pregled više valjda ne idem nikam,samo ctg i da mi gledaju plodnu vodu.To ću vjerojatno ići u ponedeljak.Rekla mi je dok.najbolje između 9 i 12,samo ju nisam shvatila gdje to moram ići.Hvala ti na pomoći,mislim da ću naći.Zanima me kak to gledaju plodnu vodu.U 1.trudnoći mi nisu. :shock:

----------


## evita

Ja nosim curicu. :D 
Plodnu vodu ti gleda tak da normalno legneš kao za pregled i onda ti tamo dolje pogurne neku metalnu šipkicu s baterijom kroz koju vidi vodu.

----------


## d_fucak

Ja nosim dečka!!!!Mada sam se veselila curici,ali nema veze,bitno da je živo i zdravo,zar ne??

----------


## mama z

Tako je.To i ja kažem.  :Kiss:

----------


## d_fucak

Ma ja se nadam da će sve biti u redu.Meni je ovo tek prvo i naravno da me sve plaši.

----------


## mama z

meni je drugo,ali prvi put sam išla na dogovoreni carski i to u bj,a sad ću prirodno u kc.Tako da ni ja baš ne znam šta me čeka i jako me strah,a ostalo mi je još 12 dana do termina.  :Unsure:

----------


## mama z

evo ja sam jučer bila u kc na ctg u i pregledu,bil je dr.Čik.Rekel je nek dođem u petak na kontrolu i onda ćemo se dogovorit kad ću u rodilište ak me prije ne primu trudovi ili ne pukne vodenjak. :? kak to on misli?pa meni je termin tek iduću srijedu,neću valjda u bolnici čekat trudove. :/

----------


## evita

Meni je on kod prošle trudnoće nakon pregleda rekel da mi je beba visoko,a vodenjak jako napeti i da se može dogoditi da pukne i pupčana vrpca ispadne prije bebe i zaduši bebu i neka odem doma po stvari i dođem odmah u rodilište.
Mislim da on ostavlja dosta žena nakon pregleda u bolnici... Vidla sam 2 koje je također ostavio prije meme...
Srećom mene su odmah nakon klistira i brijanja ulovili trudovi tak da sam se za 1,5 sat već mazila s bebačom!  :D 
Sretno!

----------


## mama z

Bok cure!Evo mene.Imam najnovije vijesti iz kc rodilišta.10.07 ujutro u pol 7 mi je pukao vodenjak pa me muž odveo u kc.Odmah su me pripremili i onda su me stavili u predrađaonu i čekali trudove.Oko podne su počeli pravi trudovi,oko 15 su pustili muža da bude samnom i rodila sam u 17 i 30.Do poslije 19 je mm bio s nama u rađaoni pa su nas odveli u sobu.Svi su bili jako ljubazni tako da sam se iznenadila nakon priča sa strane.Rezali su me pa me dosta boli ali već je bolje.U ponedeljak smo došli iz bolnice.Puno lakše mi je bilo što je mm mogao biti samnom i on kaže da mu je to bilo jako lijepo iskustvo iako se bojao da se ne onesvijesti.  :Laughing:

----------


## evita

mama z čestitam tebi,bebici i hrabrome mužu! Drago mi je da ti nije bilo ništa strašno i da je sve prošlo ok.
Čekam tvoju priču s poroda.....
 :Coffee:  Želim brz oporavak!  :Kiss:

----------


## tina2

Čestitke *mami z* na porodu!
*Evita* čitala sam na nekom topiku da si se počela otvarati. Ja također idem kod dr. Samoilović i trudna sam kao i ti (29. tjedan), a otvorena sam od 21-og tjedna. Dr. mi je već na dva pregleda rekla da sam otvorena za dobar vrh prsta. Što to točno znači, koliko je to cm :? Koliko si ti otvorena?

----------


## evita

*Tina2* imaš pp.

----------


## mama z

Hvala cure.Evo prošlo je 14 dana od poroda i ja bih tako voljela u šetnju s klincima,ali jedva hodam koliko me boli rez da ništa od toga.  :Crying or Very sad:  Danas me posebno boli,tak me je bolilo prvih dana pa sam opet morala uzeti ibuprofen.Tina2 ja sam u 30 tj. isto bila otvorena vrh prsta ali mi je rekla da je to normalno. :?

----------


## evita

> Hvala cure.Evo prošlo je 14 dana od poroda i ja bih tako voljela u šetnju s klincima,ali jedva hodam koliko me boli rez da ništa od toga.  Danas me posebno boli,tak me je bolilo prvih dana pa sam opet morala uzeti ibuprofen.Tina2 ja sam u 30 tj. isto bila otvorena vrh prsta ali mi je rekla da je to normalno. :?


mama z, kd će priča s poroda? Čekamo.....
Drugi tj bude dobro vrijeme pa ćeš moći s bebom van,a nadam se da će i tebi biti bolje...barem za kraću šetnjicu.

----------


## Lucya

mamaZ, bas mi je drago zbog tebe   :Love:  
Bravo za KC rodiliste  :D 
Znaci konacno su preuredili radaonu? Kako sad sve to izgleda?
I da, hocemo detaljnu pricu s poroda  :D 

Ja nazalost, vise ne spadam u trudnice.
Prije 3 tjedna sam zavrsila na kiretazi - blighted ovum   :Crying or Very sad:  
No, moram pohvalit doktoricu Kolarevic koja mi je radila zahvat i ugodno me iznenadila svojom susretljivoscu i ljubaznoscu i posebna hvala sestri koja me cijelo vrijeme drzala za ruku sto mi je u tim trenucima beskrajno puno znacilo.
Srecom, imam svoje dvije princeze koje su mi ogromna utjeha, a uskoro cemo probati ponovo. Dobro je sto se blighted ovum u pravilu dogodi samo jednom i jako je mala vjerojatnost da se ponovi isto pa me i to tjesi. Sad vise nego ikad hocu jos jednog malog   :Saint:

----------


## Lucya

Tina, mislim da ulozivost za vrh prsta nije nista strasno.
Sta ti je rekla doktorica?

Evita, imas pp.

----------


## tina2

Bila sam na pregledu u utorak 29-og. Nije mi radila ultrazvuk već me samo vaginalno pregledala. Rekla mi je da se nisam dalje otvarala, ali mi je u trudničku upisala cerviks 1 članak, prohodan za prst. Zadnji put je bilo za dobar vrh prsta pa kako se onda nisam dalje otvarala :? Rekla mi je da usporim i pripazim se, ali mi nije spominjala nikakvo mirovanje. Uglavnom ja se koliko mogu pazim, ali to nije moguće uz moju curicu. Valjda budem izgurala barem do 38-og tjedna.

----------


## evita

> Bila sam na pregledu u utorak 29-og. Nije mi radila ultrazvuk već me samo vaginalno pregledala. Rekla mi je da se nisam dalje otvarala, ali mi je u trudničku upisala cerviks 1 članak, prohodan za prst. Zadnji put je bilo za dobar vrh prsta pa kako se onda nisam dalje otvarala :? Rekla mi je da usporim i pripazim se, ali mi nije spominjala nikakvo mirovanje. Uglavnom ja se koliko mogu pazim, ali to nije moguće uz moju curicu. Valjda budem izgurala barem do 38-og tjedna.


Ja isto ne kužim baš to kaj oni pišu,ali ako je rekla da se nisi onda nisi. Sve za 5!
Ja sam u 2. trudnoći oko 2 tj. bila otvorena 3 cm pa je takvo stanje bilo-puna 2 tjedna.
Možda se do kraja trudnoće i nećeš više otvarati-nikad se ne zna.
Nadam se da se nisam niti ja puno,jer bi krajem 8. mj još malo na more.....  :Grin:

----------


## stephanie

*Lucyu* kaj je dr. Kolarević bila ljubazna????  :shock: 

Mene je na prijemu za porod tako grubo pregledala da sam pošteno jauknula (muž i mama su se preplašili u hodniku kad su me čuli), a sve samo zato jer mi nije vjerovala da je beba dobro okrenuta, tj. na glavu.
(U knjižici je pisalo da je u cca. 28 tjednu okrenuta na zadak, a kasnije ništa nije pisalo).

Koprivničanke mene muči nešto drugo: kojem ginekologu da idem sad? Zadnji put sam bila kod dr. Bojanića dok je još radio u ambulanti i sada ne znam. On mi je bio super. Dr. Samoilović mi se ne dopada.

----------


## alex k.

Pozdrav! Evo još jedne koprivničke trudnice... Trenutno sam u 34-om tjednu i polako odbrojavam zadnje tjedne do termina koji je 29.9. Ovo mi je prva beba i budući tatek i ja smo jako nestrpljivi da je konačno vidimo.   :Grin:   I ja ću roditi u KC rodilištu i baš mi je drago kad čitam ovakve pozitivne komentare.

----------


## Lucya

*stephanie*, da bila je jako ljubazna sto je i mene zacudilo jer sam ju uvijek dozivljavala drugacije   :Grin:  
Sama se ponudila da ce mi napravit kiretazu i vjeruj mi nije bilo tako strasno kao sto svi pricaju (psihicka bol je druga prica   :Crying or Very sad:  ).
A sto se tice nasih ginekologa, dr. Samoilovic mi je vodila prve dvije trudnoce i bila sam prezadovoljna s njom, uvijek je bila draga, simpaticna i preljubazna, ali u zadnje vrijeme sam cula toliko ruznih stvari o njenom nacinu rada, krivim dijagnozama i sl. da cu se prebacit k nekom drugom pogotovo sto je i mene zeznula jer mi nije vjerovala da sam trudna 7 umjesto njenih 5/6 tjedana. Da mi je vjerovala vec na prvom pregledu bi se vidlo da nazalost nema bebe i ne bi jos puna 4 tjedna tako hodala (mislim da sam vec bila u stadiju predsepse  :shock: jer me sve pocelo unutra boljet i probadat).
Ako zelis, mozes i dalje biti kod dr. Bojanica samo sto je on sad na odjelu, ali mislim da zna bit dezuran i u ambulanti, ali ako i nije tako, mozes ici k njemu na pregled na odjel.
U ambulanti je uz dr. Samoilovic i dr. Sertic za kojeg svi kazu da je predobar pa ako zelis mozes i k njemu. Ja cu se svakako prebacit samo neznam dal k njemu ili k dr. Kolarevic   :Grin:  
Neznam, nekak imam vise povjerenja u ovu staru ekipu s odjela jer ipak su stariji i iskusniji, svakodnevno vode porode i nekak se sigurnije osjecam u njihovim rukama. Mislim da su svi tamo vise manje ok   :Wink:  

*alex*, dobro nam dosla  :D 
Imas PP!!!

----------


## Angelina_2

ma meni je dr. Samoilović super...cijelu trudnocu mi je predivno i predano vodilai sve obajsni...ma ono...
al za Sertica isto vele da je predobar..ja sam bila jednom kod njega i nije mi se svidio

----------


## alex k.

I meni trudnoću vodi dr. Samolilović, zadovoljna sam. Iako, prije sam čula svakakve komentare na njezin račun - da je bahata, bezobrazna, umišljena, neugodna prema pacijenticama... Ništa od toga nije istina, barem u mom slučaju. Svaki put je bila i više nego susretljiva. Iduću srijedu mi je zadnji pregled kod nje, onda se selim u specijalističku i ciljam dane kad radi dr. Bojanić   :Grin:   (on mi je prije bio liječnik).

----------


## evita

> I meni trudnoću vodi dr. Samolilović, zadovoljna sam. Iako, prije sam čula svakakve komentare na njezin račun - da je bahata, bezobrazna, umišljena, neugodna prema pacijenticama... Ništa od toga nije istina, barem u mom slučaju. Svaki put je bila i više nego susretljiva. Iduću srijedu mi je zadnji pregled kod nje, onda se selim u specijalističku i ciljam dane kad radi dr. Bojanić    (on mi je prije bio liječnik).


A koje dane on radi (Bojanić)? Ja od 16. 9. pa na dalje idem gore na preglede,jer su mi zadnji tjedni pa ajde javi ako znaš kad je on gore.

----------


## alex k.

Ne znam koje dane je on gore, ali namjeravam provjeriti sad u srijedu kad idem na zadnji pregled kod Samoilovićke. Javim ti!
P.S. Vidim da su nam termini blizu, bit će to dvije male vage...   :Grin:

----------


## evita

Ja ne vjerujem da ću do termina,jer mi je 3. beba za redom u 3 godine,sklona sam otvaranju i još k tome otvorena sam,navlačim se s dvogodišnjakinjom i dečkom koji još nema godinu i ne hoda,nosim ga i tak svaki dan.....
Kad saznaš za Bojanića molim te javi.   :Kiss:

----------


## Angelina_2

admin ce me ubiti ali ne znam gdje da pisem...
mm me nagovara da se dogovorim s nekom  forumasicom i njenim mm za povremena druzenja u kc (jer od nasim frendova nitko nema djecu) tako da...ako je netko nekad zainteresiran tu smo   :Grin:

----------


## evita

> admin ce me ubiti ali ne znam gdje da pisem...
> mm me nagovara da se dogovorim s nekom  forumasicom i njenim mm za povremena druzenja u kc (jer od nasim frendova nitko nema djecu) tako da...ako je netko nekad zainteresiran tu smo


Imaš pp!

----------


## M@rtin@

Ja bi isto pohvalila dr. Kolarević. Isto sam se naslušala svakakvih priča o njoj ali kad sam završila u bolnici, tri tjedna prije poroda, bila je stvarno super prema meni. Išla sam u 6 mj. na pregled i bila je ona - opet riječi pohvale, tako da sam odlučila da ću ostati kod nje.

Ali za Samoilovičku više nemam komentara. Nedavno mi je frendica išla na kiretažu - blighted ovum, što naravno ova nije vidjela već ju je šopala tabletama i vaginaletama, nije ju nakon neprestanog krvarenja čak ni na uzv pogledala. Ma koma

----------


## evita

Zna tko kad radi Bojanić. Drugi tj. idem na odjel na pregled,a ne znam kad radi...koji dan?

----------


## w latka

Vidim da će početkom listopada biti gužva u KC rodilištu   :Laughing:  moj termin je 08.10.

----------


## alex k.

> Zna tko kad radi Bojanić. Drugi tj. idem na odjel na pregled,a ne znam kad radi...koji dan?


Evo, ja jučer provjerila - drugi tjedan radi svaki dan osim petka.

----------


## evita

Hvala ti. Ja ću najvjerojatnije u utorak. Samo se bojim da mi pregled ne potakne trudove.

----------


## w latka

Što se tiče vaših iskustava s ginekolozima u KC, meni je trudnoću vodila dr. Samoilović i stvarno nemam nikakvih prigovora na nju. Vrlo ljubazna. Sada sam u nedoumici kod koga da se prijavim idući tjedan, mislim da ću random izbor napraviti, tko bude dežuran kod njega/nje ću biti. Neki imaju pozitivna iskustva s jednim doktorom, drugi imaju negativna s tim istim i obrnuto.

----------


## evita

> Što se tiče vaših iskustava s ginekolozima u KC, meni je trudnoću vodila dr. Samoilović i stvarno nemam nikakvih prigovora na nju. Vrlo ljubazna. Sada sam u nedoumici kod koga da se prijavim idući tjedan, mislim da ću random izbor napraviti, tko bude dežuran kod njega/nje ću biti. Neki imaju pozitivna iskustva s jednim doktorom, drugi imaju negativna s tim istim i obrnuto.


Ma da...tko je dežuran taj bude....tak i ja. Meni je isto Samoilović vodila trudnoću i sve ok. Nebi je mijenjala. A sad na odijelu budem vidla. Samo nebi baš dr. Plavec,jer je dosta gruba.
Kad ti ideš na pregled?

----------


## w latka

Evita imaš PP

----------


## Lucya

Kad smo vec kod dr. Samoilović, meni je vodila prve dvije trudnoce i bila sam prezadovoljna s njom, ali u zadnje vrijeme sam cula toliko negativnih stvari o njoj da ni sama nemogu vjerovati, a i na svojoj kozi sam osjetila njenu nestrucnost.
Da je ljubazna to stoji, ali sto se tice njenog rada, nemam rijeci...
Mojoj kumi je beba umrla nakon mjesec dana zbog teske srcane mane koju je doticna doktorica kako je i sama rekla trebala vidjeti jos u ranoj trudnoci, a nije ju vidjela   :Crying or Very sad:  
Jednoj curi je rekla da ima cistu na jajniku jer nije dobivala mengu puna 3 tri mjeseca, otisla je po jos jedno misljenje i ispalo je da je trudna.
Ja sam takoder imala blighted ovum i to se vidjelo vec na prvom pregledu, ali njoj je to promaklo jer mi nije htjela vjerovati da sam trudna punih 7 tjedana, a ne 5/6 kako je ona rekla. Za pregled me narucila tek za 4 tjedna, umjesto za tjedan ili dva kako se inace postupa u slucajevima kad srce ne kuca. Naravno, zavrsila sam na kiretazi   :Crying or Very sad:  
Jedna moja poznanica je jako prokrvarila u 37 tjednu trudnoce, otista je k njoj na pregled, a ona je rekla da to nije nista, da se vjerojatno prebrzo otvorila, uslijed cega je doslo do puknuca kapilare. Posto se krvarenje nije zaustavilo, ona se javila u rodiliste gdje su ustanovili da se posteljica odlijepila i da treba hitno napravit carski te da je dosla samo malo kasnije beba bi umrla  :shock: 
Jos jednoj mojoj kolegici je takoder rekla da je sve u redu i da nema razloga za brigu, a njoj je tako naotekla stidna usna da je prokrvarila i drugi doktor ju je odmah htio ostaviti u bolnici.
I kao secer na kraju danas cujem, da je jedna trudnica zavrsila u bolnici jer joj je dala neke tablete, od kojih joj je jako natekla jetra  :shock: 
Neznam, ja nakon svega ovog vise ni u ludilu ne bi isla k njoj, makar je ljubazna i sve to, ali jednostavno ne radi svojoj posao kako treba.
Znam da niko nije nepogresiv, ali niti za jednog drugog doktora nisam cula da je imao toliko propusta u radu.
Zao mi je jer mi je jako draga i ljubazna, ali stvarno vise nemam ni trunke povjerenja u nju.
S druge strane, dr. Kolarevic koje sam se grozila me jako ugodno iznenadila svojim pristupom i mislim da cu se prebaciti kod nje ili kod dr. Bojanica ili kod Sertica   :Grin:

----------


## Lucya

Imam i jednu dobru vijest vezano za KC rodiliste, kolegica s posla je nedavno tamo prvi put rodila i nisu je rezali. Doduse, pukla je, ali ima samo jedan sav  :D 
Tako da se defitivno moze proci i bez toga  :D

----------


## Lucya

> Kad smo vec kod dr. Samoilović, meni je vodila prve dvije trudnoce i bila sam prezadovoljna s njom, ali u zadnje vrijeme sam cula toliko negativnih stvari o njoj da ni sama nemogu vjerovati, a i na svojoj kozi sam osjetila njenu nestrucnost.
> Da je ljubazna to stoji, ali sto se tice njenog rada, nemam rijeci...
> Mojoj kumi je beba umrla nakon mjesec dana zbog teske srcane mane koju je doticna doktorica kako je i sama rekla trebala vidjeti jos u ranoj trudnoci, a nije ju vidjela   
> Jednoj curi je rekla da ima cistu na jajniku jer nije dobivala mengu puna 3 tri mjeseca, otisla je po jos jedno misljenje i ispalo je da je trudna.
> Ja sam takoder imala blighted ovum i to se vidjelo vec na prvom pregledu, ali njoj je to promaklo jer mi nije htjela vjerovati da sam trudna punih 7 tjedana, a ne 5/6 kako je ona rekla. Za pregled me narucila tek za 4 tjedna, umjesto za tjedan ili dva kako se inace postupa u slucajevima kad srce ne kuca. Naravno, zavrsila sam na kiretazi   
> Jedna moja poznanica je jako prokrvarila u 37 tjednu trudnoce, otista je k njoj na pregled, a ona je rekla da to nije nista, da se vjerojatno prebrzo otvorila, uslijed cega je doslo do puknuca kapilare. Posto se krvarenje nije zaustavilo, ona se javila u rodiliste gdje su ustanovili da se posteljica odlijepila i da treba hitno napravit carski te da je dosla samo malo kasnije beba bi umrla  :shock: 
> Jos jednoj mojoj kolegici je takoder rekla da je sve u redu i da nema razloga za brigu, a njoj je tako naotekla stidna usna da je prokrvarila i drugi doktor ju je odmah htio ostaviti u bolnici.
> I kao secer na kraju danas cujem, da je jedna trudnica zavrsila u bolnici jer joj je dala neke tablete, od kojih joj je jako natekla jetra  :shock: 
> Na odjelu nisu mogli doci k sebi kakve joj je tablete prepisala.
> ...

----------


## Lucya

Ups, nekaj sam zeznula   :Grin:

----------


## evita

> Imam i jednu dobru vijest vezano za KC rodiliste, kolegica s posla je nedavno tamo prvi put rodila i nisu je rezali. Doduse, pukla je, ali ima samo jedan sav  :D 
> Tako da se defitivno moze proci i bez toga  :D


Vjerojatno nisu stigli rezati,jer dok sam ja pitala,rekle su sestre da kad stignu prvorotke obavezno režu...Ne znam...jedino ako je došlo do promjene....

----------


## Lucija12

Vidim da više ne svraćate na ovu temu, ali sad sam ju tek vidjela i ne mogu vjerovati kaj čitam o mojoj dragoj, najdražoj ginekologici dr. Samoilović!?!?!?!?!   :Crying or Very sad:  

Pa kaj je sve to istina?
Ona mi je vodila trudnoću i sve je bilo za 5, jako ljubazna, otvorena za sve razgovore, stalno nasmijana i jako stručna!
Bar je meni tako bila!!!!!!

Ne znam kaj da sad mislim?
Možda ipak nije tako crno kako pišete, možda nekad netko pretjera pa preuveliča stvar??
Stvarno ne znam i ne mogu vjerovati!

A ja sam čula pak o njoj samo najbolje, da je najbolja kod nas, da je pretrpana koliko pacjentice odlaze k njoj od ostalih....

Baš sam u bedu sad.....

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## irena bajrić

svatko ima svoju priču
recimo ja sam otišla kod dr.Sertića jer mi je bilo hitno, a dr.Samoilović je bila na godišnjem i mogu reći da me je tako priredio da više nikada ne bih mogla imati djecu pa me dr.Stanišić uputio na vađenje u transfuziju jer sam Rh (-) i spasio cijelu stvar dakle....
a doktorica S.mi je vodila obje trudnoće i jako sam bila zadovoljna

međutim posebne pohvale za dr.Stanišića, on mi je bio na drugom porodu i tak je normalan i korektan i jako stručan i ima laganu ruku...  :Smile:

----------


## M@rtin@

> međutim posebne pohvale za dr.Stanišića, on mi je bio na drugom porodu i tak je normalan i korektan i jako stručan i ima laganu ruku...


Sad sam se nasmijala malo jer sam ga zvala Fredi Kruger zbog svojih ručetina. Svu me raskrvario na pregledu, al mi je bio na porodu i super je bio. Al samo sam molila Boga da ne bude on, baš zbog tog iskustva i bio je, no kažem, sve 5

----------


## irena bajrić

pa vidiš sve je relativno
sto ljudi, sto ćudi....

----------


## w latka

ja sam nedavno rodila u kc,u desetom mjesecu 2008.iskreno,od muke i straha nisam rađaonicu dobro ni vidjela.nisam imala vremena gledat uokolo tjekom poroda.a šta se odjela tiče nisam baš zadovoljna prvenstveno osobljem.sestre su prilično grube i bahate,svaka čast izuzecima kojih je jako malo.ukratko,jedva sam čekala da sam otišla sa bebom kući!

----------


## Frida

Kopiram sa drugog topica:




> tko vam je bio na porodu u kc i kako ste zadovoljni tretmanom tjekom poroda?





> kad sam ja došla bio je dežuran dr.stanešić!isprva nisam bila oduševljena jer kod njega nikad nisam bila na pregledu ali na kraju je ispalo jako dobro.bio je čist ok,čak mi je i pjevat počeo u jednom trenu

----------


## vindira

Hej, curke. Jel stvarno istina da ako tata želi na porod ne moraš na tečaj? Hodam k dr. Behin i uvijek ju zaboravim pitati jer se zapričamo oko nečeg drugog. S njom sam prezadovoljna, imam osjećaj ko da dođem prijateljici na kavu a ne na pregled, sviđa mi se što je perfekcionist,tj. sve mora štimati,ak je samo neka sitnica smeta, odmah napomene,al me zato uvijek zna i smiriti. Molim se da se potrefi da mi bude na porodu. Čula sam da sada i u KC možeš roditi na stolici, lopti itd. jel to istina?

----------


## No@n@

Koliko sam ja upoznata ,ako želiš da tata prisustvoje porodu nemorate na tečaj za trudnice. Mi smo taj tečaj obavili u vž i nakon toga sam pročitala da čak preporučaju da rodilja nije sama u rađaoni a kako se u kc tečaj ne održava,odnosno nije se održavao,nije trebala potvrda da ste tečaj obavili negdje drugdje. Ali svejedno pitaj jer neznam kakva je situacija danas

----------


## No@n@

Vindira,sad tek vidim da si i ti iz Ludbrega :D

----------


## vindira

> Vindira,sad tek vidim da si i ti iz Ludbrega :D


A kaj, i ti si?  :D  
Slijedeći put valjda neću zaboraviti. Inače vani je izvješeno da se preporučuju tate na porodu, ali nigdje da se održava kakav tečaj pa i ja mislim da se može bez njega.Inače mojoj prijateljici će prisustvovati muž, ali njoj će biti treći porod pa joj je dr. rekla da joj M može na porod

----------


## No@n@

Jesam. U kc-i se tečaj ne održava jer nemaju prostor. Tj. preskupo bi ih stajal najam prostora a oni žele da si tečaj priušte sve zainteresirane trudnice. Stog razloga netreba potvrda o obavljenom tečaju. Dovoljno je samo izraziti želju da netko bude uz tebe na porodu.Tak je meni objasnil moj gin. još u ono vrijeme kad sam bila trudnica. Neznam dal se do sad nije kaj promjenilo po tom pitanju.

----------


## vindira

A jesi na porodu prikopčana na ctg ili nisi?

----------


## No@n@

Kad sam prvi puta rađala,bila sam cijelo vrijeme prikopčana na ctg. A na drugom porodu se toga ne sijećam sobzirom da sam rodila za nekih pola sata od dolaska u rodilište

----------


## evita

Ne treba vam tečaj. Može tatek biti na porodu. Može i bilo koja druga osoba.

----------


## vindira

> Ne treba vam tečaj. Može tatek biti na porodu. Može i bilo koja druga osoba.


Aha, tak je.Pitala sam svoju giničku.

----------


## Ivana2604

> ... Čula sam da sada i u KC možeš roditi na stolici, lopti itd. jel to istina?...


Zna li netko, ima li Kc stočlčić?

----------


## Ivky

trebam rodit kroz dva mjeseca u Koprivnici..ima neka friška rodilja da nam da najsvježije informacije!?!
dal' su se doktori promijenili ili je ista garda, Cisk, Behin, Plavec, Kolarević, Bojanić, Stilinović...ili...

----------


## Ivky

mislim da sam tu negdje pročitala da imaju sve te "nove-stare" spravice, ali ih ne koriste.  :/

----------


## vindira

> trebam rodit kroz dva mjeseca u Koprivnici..ima neka friška rodilja da nam da najsvježije informacije!?!
> dal' su se doktori promijenili ili je ista garda, Cisk, Behin, Plavec, Kolarević, Bojanić, Stilinović...ili...


Ja rodila prošlu nedjelju,isti su doktori,bio je Chick dežuran i mogu ti reći da mi je bio jako super i brižan prema meni.Baš sam se ugodno iznenadila.

----------


## vindira

Misliš na Stojanovića, a ne Stilinovića?

----------


## vindira

> mislim da sam tu negdje pročitala da imaju sve te "nove-stare" spravice, ali ih ne koriste.  :/


Ja sam se slobodno šetala u predrađaoni a mogla sam koristiti i pilates loptu,al nisam

----------


## No@n@

Vindira i Ivky-dobre ste

dr. Cisk,Chik  :Laughing:  = Dr. Csik
dr. Stojanović,Stilinović   :Laughing:  = Dr. Stanišić
 :Razz:

----------


## Ivky

pa samo smo malo fulale  :Smile:

----------


## vindira

Ma ja bum poludela,ne mogu vjerovati da sam napisala Stojanović  :Embarassed:  A kaj se tiče Csika jedanput znam napisati,drugi put ne. Al ne smijete mi zamjeriti jer moj mozak se nikako ne može odmoriti pa pišem bedastoće   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## bonnie

Pozdrav svima, i mene uskoro čeka posjet kc rodilištu, termin mi je početkom 8. mjeseca, pa lagano skupljam informacije   :Smile:  

Ja cijelu trudnoću vodim kod dr. Plavec i dosta sam zadovoljna, ali me zanima da li je bila ona nekome na porodu i kakva je? Negdje sam pročitala da je dosta gruba (mada ja nemam takva iskustva) i da voli rezati   :shock:

----------


## No@n@

bonnie,dobrodošla na forum  :Bye:  
Dr. Plavec je bila meni na porodu. Sve je prošlo super,žena fina,ljubazna. Jedino me fakat oderala za dobrih deset šavova  :Sad:

----------


## bonnie

> bonnie,dobrodošla na forum  
> Dr. Plavec je bila meni na porodu. Sve je prošlo super,žena fina,ljubazna. Jedino me fakat oderala za dobrih deset šavova


Hvala na dobrodošlici...jedva sam našla neki forum gdje ima nekoga iz/blizu kc  :D 

Uf, drugi dio poruke mi se manje sviđa, ali bit će što bude...stalno si mislim - kak svi, tak i ja!

----------


## Ivky

meni se u vizitama Dr. Plavec činila super,,nikad nisam bila kod nje na pregledu ali nisam nikad čula nekoga da se na nju žalio! na prvom porodu mi je bio Bojanić i s njim sam bila super zadovoljna!

sad krajem sedmog trebam opek na druženje k njima, pa ćemo vidjeti... JAVIM TI!!!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## stephanie

Ja sam rodila u KC 13.06. pred 10 dana, dežuran dr. Stanišić (ispravno je 100% napisano   :Grin:  ), babica (glavna Biserka - Biba) rekla je nažalost moram rezati, posteljica nije htjela izaći (dijagnoza placenta adherens) pa ju je dr vadio pod općom anestezijom.

Nemam se na nikoga požaliti.

----------


## vindira

A ja moram pohvaliti sestru Ivanu,mlada cura,bez koje bi se možda i još sad porađala uz njezinu kolegicu,neka starija rospija namrgođena.Svi su bili super prema meni od sestra do dr Csika,al ta jedna gadura bu mi još dugo ostala u sjećanju,ne znam kak se zove

----------


## bonnie

je li točna informacija da se u kc više ne izvodi epi rutinski, nego samo ako treba? I jel to vrijedi i za prvorotke? Također sam čula da postoji stolčić... ?

----------


## Ivky

i mene zanimaju sve svježe informacije što se tiče našeg rodilišta u Kc!!!
približilo se vrijeme odlaska tamo  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## bonnie

ajde koprivničanke (i naravno okolica), sigurno ima netko kakva nova iskustva?   :Kiss:

----------


## vindira

> je li točna informacija da se u kc više ne izvodi epi rutinski, nego samo ako treba? I jel to vrijedi i za prvorotke? Također sam čula da postoji stolčić... ?


Nažalost za prvorotke se radi epi,to znam iz vlastitog iskustva,pitala sam,a kod višerotkinja ne jer mi je susjeda rodila sredinom mjeseca.

----------


## vindira

Nažalost za prvorotke se radi epi,to znam iz vlastitog iskustva,pitala sam,a kod višerotkinja ne jer mi je susjeda rodila sredinom mjeseca.[/quote]
Sredinom 3 mj.Zaboravih napisati,a stolčića nisam vidla ni u blizini,dok loptu jesam.

----------


## bonnie

*vindira*, hvala na odgovoru   :Smile:  

a ništa, najbolje budem sama vidjela nadam se uskoro, termin je 11.08.   :Cekam:   :Wink:

----------


## Ivky

i ja vam se javim... sutra baš idem na amnioskopiju i CTG u rodilište, pa me baš zanima kaj će biti  :Smile: 



------da,da, hvala na odgovorima
---ovo oko rutinskog ne rezanja višerotkinja me jako obradovalo...  :D

----------


## vindira

> i ja vam se javim... sutra baš idem na amnioskopiju i CTG u rodilište, pa me baš zanima kaj će biti 
> 
> 
> 
> ------da,da, hvala na odgovorima
> ---ovo oko rutinskog ne rezanja višerotkinja me jako obradovalo...  :D


To ti se ide u specijalističku,a ne u rodilište.Curke držim vam fige,ak sam mogla ja,moći ćete i vi.Natrag nema,samo naprijed,bebe moraju van   :Laughing:

----------


## Ivky

ne, moj doktor mi je dal za tam uputnicu..i rekel da tam idem...  8)

----------


## Ivky

bila sam danas u rodilištu na kontroli...u srijedu mi je doktorica PLavec rekla da dođem u trudničku ambulantu. bila je neka primalja Božica, čini mi se ljubazna, a kakva je u poslu, ne znam  :?

----------


## bonnie

ma ja mislim da bude sve ok....stvarno nisam čula nikakve horror priče, mislim - roditi nije baš šetnja parkom, ali u pravu si *vindira* - natrag nema, kak svi tak i mi  8) 

*Ivky*, sretno na pregledu   :Wink:

----------


## Ivky

hvala   :Embarassed:  

baš me zanima 'ko će biti u srijedu u trudničkoj?!?!?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## vindira

> bila sam danas u rodilištu na kontroli...u srijedu mi je doktorica PLavec rekla da dođem u trudničku ambulantu. bila je neka primalja Božica, čini mi se ljubazna, a kakva je u poslu, ne znam  :?


Kak izgleda ta primalja?

----------


## bonnie

> hvala   
> 
> baš me zanima 'ko će biti u srijedu u trudničkoj?!?!?


možeš nazvati tamo i pitati   :Wink:   ja inače idem cijelu trudnoču na kontrolu kod dr Plavec, samo nazovem i pitam koje dane je ona u ambulanti, i tada dođem.

----------


## Ivky

pa, srednjih godina, 40-ih...
kratko ošišana, onak kak žene nose  :Smile: 

učinila mi se Ok....
zakaj pitaš?!

----------


## Ivky

dobra ideja...
ali rekla mi je baš u srijedu na kontrolu, onda mi je baš termin, pa ne znam...

----------


## vindira

> pa, srednjih godina, 40-ih...
> kratko ošišana, onak kak žene nose 
> 
> učinila mi se Ok....
> zakaj pitaš?!


A boja kose? Pitam zato jer je bila jedna gadura, ne da mi se ni podsjećati na nju.Ta je imala kosu do brade svjetlu smeđu i bila je nakinđurena ko da je šefica odjela.Ostale su sve super. Ja sam na specijalističku hodala prije trudnoće,u trudnoći i sad hodam i to kod dr.Behin,ona mi je super.Istina da se plaća,al se ne moraš naručivati,ideš kad hoćeš,sam pitaš kad ti radi dr. k kojemu hoćeš ići i svi se super ponašaju.

----------


## Ivky

ma ova nije bila tak..ima onak svjetliju kosu, ali kak srednjovječne žene nose... gore trajna, oko uha kratko i tak   :Razz:  

dok sam prvi put rodila, bile su 2-3 sestre koje mi se nisu svidjele, dvije su bile zadužene za bebice, a jedna za nas...

mrtva puhala...
joj, ma ta tri dana budemo preživjele tam...
 :Crying or Very sad:   :shock:   :Mad:

----------


## Lucija12

curke bok  :D   
ja sam isto iz Kc...
rodila sam lani u 6. mjesecu...
dr. Čik mi je bio na porodu, mrak tip...  8) 
nije bilo stolčića ni lopte, bar ja nisam vidjela :? 

kod kojih gin ste inače.... 
ne radi mi pola tipkovnice pa nemam upitnike i uskličnike...   :Embarassed:

----------


## Ivky

ja bila danas na kontroli u trudničkoj ambulanti!
Bio je glasoviti dr. Csik.. bio je OK! pital me da ostanem ili da dogovorimo indukciju, kaže on-doiješ drip i za 3-4 sata se porodoiš i to je to! 
velim ja, ne hvala, prvi put je bilo s dripom, sad bi probala da vidim kak je prirodno, napisal je u nalazu da odbijam indukciju i to je to!

reko je da je moguće da danas ili sutra krne porod prirodno, a ako ne da dođem opet u petak na kontrolu!!!
 8)

----------


## bonnie

bok Lucija   :Bye:  

ivky, super za pregled, nadam se da će uskoro krenuti  :D 

ja sam jučer bila po uputnicu za rodilište, inače cijelu trudnoću idem na preglede kod dr Plavec ali po uputnicu sam morala kod dr Odeha...tako da sam sad spremna, što se mene tiče, mogu roditi!!

blago vama, vi već znate što vas čeka, meni je ovo prva trudnoća, i sad ovi zadnji dani mi traju vječno   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## vindira

> bok Lucija   
> 
> ivky, super za pregled, nadam se da će uskoro krenuti  :D 
> 
> ja sam jučer bila po uputnicu za rodilište, inače cijelu trudnoću idem na preglede kod dr Plavec ali po uputnicu sam morala kod dr Odeha...tako da sam sad spremna, što se mene tiče, mogu roditi!!
> 
> blago vama, vi već znate što vas čeka, meni je ovo prva trudnoća, i sad ovi zadnji dani mi traju vječno


I bolje da ne znaš što te čeka.Ne mislim te sad plašiti,al tak je meni pomoglo da nisam znala,ako budem drugi put trudna mislim da ću biti bolje živčana,ovako nisam uopće bila baš zato kaj nisam znala kak je to. Ne brini,sve će biti ok.

----------


## srecica

*bonnie* ceka te jedno predivno iskustvo radanja i susret sa tvojim djetetom, sa tvojim mali podstanarom   :Heart:  
Mi zene smo cudesna bica, koja imaju sposobnost stvoriti novi zivot i nositi ga pod srcem 9 mjeseci. Zena je ta koja moze iskusiti kako je imati dva srca   :Heart:  zena je ta kojoj je tijelo izvedeno do savrsenstva da novi zivot iznese na svijet. Kosti, ligamenti, misici su stvoreni da bi dijete proslo taj put ... mozak stvara divan koktel hormona koji nam olaksava porodajnu bol, koju pokusaj ne gledati kao bol, nego kao korak blize susretu sa dva divna oka u kojima ces ogledati cijeli svemir i koja ce te voljeti vise nego sto mozes zamisliti   :Heart:  i u koji ces se zaljubiti preko svih granica   :Heart:

----------


## Ivky

ipak se nije ništa počelo događati kroz ova dva dana...
možda jučer nekakvi sluzavi, prokrvljeni iscjedak, ali u vrlo maloj količini..leđa, donji dio, poboljevaju od jučer.. možda noćas krene...

sutra mi se sve čini da krećem za Kc opet na kontrolu..

Csik mi je u sriejdu najavljivao nekakvo naručivanje na drip u subotu, ali mislim da ne...

čemu žurba, ako je mojoj curi lijepo unutro s mamom, nek bude, kaj ne   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

vidjet ćemo što nam nosi noć   :Razz:

----------


## vindira

> ipak se nije ništa počelo događati kroz ova dva dana...
> možda jučer nekakvi sluzavi, prokrvljeni iscjedak, ali u vrlo maloj količini..leđa, donji dio, poboljevaju od jučer.. možda noćas krene...
> 
> sutra mi se sve čini da krećem za Kc opet na kontrolu..
> 
> Csik mi je u sriejdu najavljivao nekakvo naručivanje na drip u subotu, ali mislim da ne...
> 
> čemu žurba, ako je mojoj curi lijepo unutro s mamom, nek bude, kaj ne      
> 
> vidjet ćemo što nam nosi noć


E, to ti je možda počelo.Tak je mene dan prije lagani bolovi u križima,drugi dan su bili sve češći i intenzivniji s krvavom sluzi i tad sam rodila.Držim ti fige da krene prirodno,a ne na drip.  :Smile:

----------


## Ivky

eto mene opet doma...

bila je Dr. Behin!
ponudila mi je da sutra dođem ujutro, rekla je da tu neće uopće trebati dripa, samo prekinu vodenjak i za "taj čas" sam gotova...

ma velim ja, budem ja čekala da to krene samo...
ako ne krene, onda opet u ponedjeljak na CTG!

neviđena gužva danas u trudnčikoj ambulanti. dr.Behin je došla tek nešto prije 10 s odjela, valjda su imali gužvu tamo...u 11.45 sam bila tek gotova, a od 9h čekala...

ali dobro, i to je prošlo!

čekamo kulminaciju i rasplet događaja  :Smile:

----------


## bonnie

Ivky, držim fige da čim prije krene, i to kak si želiš - prirodno   :Wink:  

Ja na pregled tek u srijedu, tad je dr Plavec pa budem čula kaj veli.

----------


## Lucija12

cure želim van njaljepše porode na svijetu...
malo će boliti, a Bože moj, sve nas je bolilo...
možete vi to...

 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## bonnie

> cure želim van njaljepše porode na svijetu...
> malo će boliti, a Bože moj, sve nas je bolilo...
> možete vi to...
> 
>  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D


hvala Lucija12   :Love:  

Ivky se već neko vrijeme ne jevlja, nadam se da je ona već sa svojom mrvicom   :Heart:  

željno iščekujemo update!

----------


## Ivky

bok curke....
eto mene...

rodila sam  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 


27.07.2009. 3.55!!

cura 3580/54

sve je bilo gotovo za 4 sata...

u 23.55 procurio vodenjak, u 0.00 počeli trudovi i to odmah na nekih 10 minuta!
došla u rodilište u 0.50...
babica nije bila oduševljena kaj sam joj prekinula san, btw. bila je neka Đurđa, zapravo, mislim da sam tak nekaj pročitala na iskaznici..
ženi se uopće nije dalo raditi...
snimila mi CTG, uzela podatke i u tome vremenu je stigla druga trudnica...
spičila me u hodnik i rekla da kad nju završi da bud zvala doktora. csik je bil dežuran.
sva sreća da je to tak bilo, ja sam narednih pola sata hodala po hodniku i naslanjala se na muža za vrijeme trudova..
kad me čik pregledal bila sam otvorena za dlan, malo me još "raširil" i rekel da idem na brijanje, na klitir nisam išla imala sam doma stolicu i rekel je doktor mužu da pričeka da budem rodila za sat vremena. 
u rađaonu sam išla odmah, oko2.30-2.40...
par trudova prodisala i nisam još uopće imala pravi nagon za tiskanjem, ove rospije su došle i u 5 minuta me porodile.. "BABA" me oderala ko glupaču...

btw. svaki put kad me došla pogledati smrila je na cigarete-grozno!

odmah su mi bebicu stavili na mene, sat vremena, odmah smo cicali i bilo je nezaboravno..uz sve ove nepotrebne gluposti!!!

i sad smo već doma i u uživamo  :Shock: )

----------


## vindira

*ivky*čestitam, :D  :D  To mi sve smrdi na tu babicu o kojoj sam ti pričala da je bila i meni na porodu jer sve su druge ljubazne.Glavno da je brzo prošlo.  :Smile:

----------


## bonnie

ivky, super  :D  čestitam od srca   :Heart:   :Heart:  

glavno da je sve prošlo brzo i ok, i da ste već doma...stvarno expes porod  8) 

ja još čekam   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bonnie

evo konačno i mene s mojim iskustvom  8) 

Mislav se rodio 18.08., tjedan dana nakon termina - velika beba, 4.160g i 52 cm. 

Sve je išlo brzo, trudovi me uhvatili oko 23h, odmah na 5 min, u bolnicu smo došli u pola jedan ujutro. Dr. Stanišić je bio dežuran, i dvije primalje - Biserka i Branka - njima ovim putem hvala, bile su divne, posebno sestra Branka.

Prvi komentar nakon pregleda je bio da neću ja tako skoro, i da neću dočekati kraj smjene, no sve se odvijalo stvarno brzo - u 2.30 mi je dr prokinuo vodenjak, trudovi se pojačali...sad ne znam točno kad sam išla u rađaonu (dali mi Dolantin koji me je prilično ošamutio), u 4.40 Mislav je bio rođen - sve smo ih iznenadili, obzirom da je prvi porod... sad ima par ne tako lijepih detalja - bila sam rezana, no i uz to sam prilično popucala, izvana i iznutra jer se malom dečku jaaako žurilo van... 

Uglavnom, komentar babice neposredno nakon poroda je bio da je dobro da je napravljena epi (obzirom na pucanje), tako da vjerujem da ju rade ne rutinski nego ako procjene da treba. Šivanje je također prošlo ok - nije ugodno naravno, ali dobila sam lokalnu anesteziju, i sa bebicom na prsima nisam imala vremena obazirati se na to. A i dr. Stanišić fakat ima laganu ruku.

Onih par dana u bolnici mi je bilo koma, ali samo zbog toga što sam bila jako slaba i sve me boljelo od reza, nisam ni bebicu mogla dići kako treba. Tu želim pohvaliti sestre, koje su stvarno bile susretjive i spremne pomoći, bilo kod dojenja i svega ostalog -samo treba pitati, i nema problema.

Sve u svemu, moje iskustvo u kc je skroz ok, i drugi put bih išla tamo.

Svima koje trebate skoro tamo, sretno i bez straha!!

----------


## Ivky

ej, bonni..nakon dugo vremena..-čestitamo ti na Mislavu...

sestre su stvarno super... , ali još uvijek sanjam onu "babetinu" iliti babicu  :Smile: )) nakon dva mjeseca od poroda ....


prijateljica mi je rodila nedavno u Kc, na porodu je bila doktorica Kolarević i ona je puna hvale za doktoricu...da je bila toliko brižna, osjećajna, ispričavala joj se kaj je za UZV dugo čekala, preglede nije osjetila  :Smile: 

LIJEPO!!!   :Heart:

----------


## filomena

vidim od rujna nitko nije pisao ???

zašto???
od rujna nitko nije rađao u kop bolnici???

hvala BOGU da sam pronašla stranicu sa Koprivničkim područjem

inaće meni je termin 14.02. i pitam se zašto u Kop bolnici ne daju epiduralnu??

a u svim ostalim bolnicama je nude i to bude ok


vidim i da se puno hvale dr u Kop bolnici
nadam se da će sve biti super kad ja tamo dospijem 


veliki pozdrav svima iz Kop kraja 
i nadam se da će netko ponovno početi pisati na ovoj stranici 

 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## stephanie

U Kc nema educiranog anesteziologa koji bi dao epiduralnu.

Ali, ne brini dok počne boljeti za ne izdržati, to ti znači da je kraj blizu.   :Grin:   U tom trenu misli samo na sutra i sve će biti OK.

Sretno . . .

----------


## filomena

nadam se da ova teme Koprivničko rodilište neće izumrijeti
i da će biti dragih ženica koje će pisati

i pisati kako je bilo

i kako je prošlo


do onda veliki pozdrav i veliki zagrljaj svima koji čekaju 
malu bebicu i planiraju uskoro u Koprivničko rodilište 

sretno i bez straha jer strah samo blokira i stvara porbleme gdje ih ne treba biti    :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Nives Lupus

Pozdrav cure!

Evo uskoro ću roditi u Koprivničkom rodilištu. Termin 4.12. Prva trudnoća.
Ima li kakvih novih iskustva? Da li može i sad tata s nama u rađaonu?  Ima li tko popis kaj sve trebaš ponjeti sa sobom, a kaj tam imaš?

Pišite, plizzz

----------


## cvijet_kc

ima u Kc dovoljno dobrih i educiranih anesteziologa koji znaju raditi epiduralne, ali je organizacija posla u bolnici nikakva  :Smile:

----------


## a-na

Rodila sam prije desetak dana u koprivnici i jako sam zadovoljna. Primio me dr. Csik i dopustio da tata bude u rađaoni, poštovali su i moju želju da me ne stavljaju na drip. Jako je šaljiv pa me na taj način i opustio. Željela sam što prirodniji porođaj. Sve je išlo dosta brzo s obzirom da sam prvorotka, bili smo gotovi za 3 i pol sata. Porodila me dr. Plavec. Vrlo je smirena i koncentrirana na svoj posao. Većina doktora je jako dobra, sestre kako koja, sestra Branka je genijalna, ima još nekoliko jako dragih, ali nisam svima uspjela zapamtiti imena. Tata može doći u sobu prvi dan, a nakon toga se beba može samo pokazati kroz staklo što je i dobro s obzirom na boleštine koje vladaju. Hrana je bila iznenađujuće dobra i obilna. Jako se inzistira na dojenju pa nisam imala većih problema kad sam došla doma jer smo usvojile tehniku. Sve u svemu, moje je iskustvo vrlo pozitivno.

----------


## irvana

Pozdrav djevojke!
Uskoro ću rodit, a odlučila sam se za Koprivničko rodilište.
Termin mi je 26.01., a ujedno i prva trudnoća.
Trudnoću mi vodi dr. Hečimović i prezadovoljna sam s njim no čula  sam da liječnici u bolnici nisu oduševljeni kad vide njegove pacijentice, nadam se da su to samo priče.
Preporučen mi je porod carskim rezom zbog kičme (imam gadnih problema, živac mi je ukliješten, 2 kralješka pomaknuta...), no dr. mi kaže da bi mogla roditi i prirodno s obzirom na to da sam dosta otvorena, a i zdjelica mi se dovoljno raširila, što ja i  želim. No šanse da ću opet stat na noge ako mi se opet nešto pomakne su 50:50.
Što mi je činiti?
Btw. Da li mi možete reći što sve moram ponijeti u bolnicu?

----------


## mary anne

Pozdrav svima i pohvala za temu,
termin mi je 26.01. i naravno idem u koprivničko rodilište.drago mi je što na ovaj način mogu prikupiti iskustva iz rodilišta.meni trudnoću prati dr. jelić , ali je nažalost jučer preminuo, pa me sada preuzima dr.stanišić.imam od prije pozitivno mišljenje o njemu i naravno povjerenje pa mi je drago da ga se hvali na ovom forumu,odmah mi je lakše.

----------


## irvana

Draga mary anne, možda se i sretnemo u rodilištu kad nam je termin isti dan. Ja idem u četvrtak u bolnicu pa ćemo vidjet što će mi reć. 
Jako mi je žao što je preminuo tvoj ginekolog, jako dobar prijatelj mojih bake i djeda. Ali eto, život ide dalje.
Da li ti možda znaš što sve treba ponijet u bolnicu?
Ja sam se malo raspitala ovih dana i saznala da moraš ponijet između svih stvarčica koje su ''normalne'' i pelene za bebu, i uloške za sebe što u ostalim bolnicama i ne trebaš.
Budući sam trebala rodit u Petrovoj (ali sam odustala) raspitala sam se prvo za njih, tamo ne moraš ništa nosit (ni uloške, ni pelene).
Da li možda itko zna išta o doniranju matičnih stanica u Koprivničkom rodilištu?
Ja sam zbog toga htjela rodit u Petrovoj, ali je pohranjivanje 15000 kuna pa sam odustala.

----------


## a-na

Baš mi je žao dr. Jelića, on je mene porodio, a bila sam i kod njega na ultrazvuku prije 5 mjeseci. Zezao se da je vrijeme da se makne ako mu već dolaze trudnice koje je porodio.
U bolnicu treba uzeti pelene za bebu, spavaćice i uloške. U Koprivnici se može donirati krv iz pupkovine preko udruge Ana Rukavina. To je besplatno, smo treba isprintati nekoliko formulara s njihove stranice i to predati u bolnici.

----------


## mary anne

Onda sretno u četvrtak.Ja nemam pojma kad ću na pregled,već sam jedan preskočila jer je dr. Stanešić bio na skijanju.Tako da sam na pregledu bila zadnji puta 19.12.2009. sad čekam da me pozovu zbog toga što se dogodilo.
Inače, ja sam dobila papir na kojem je dobrodošlica u rodlište sa brojevima telefona za informacije ( za obitelj ) te sa spiskom svega što treba ponijet sa sobom: sapun,četkica i pasta za zube te ostali pribor za osobnu higijenu,toaletni papir,spavaćicu,kućnu haljinu,ručnike,higijenske uloške te panadon ili slične tablete protiv bolova,te pelene za bebu.

----------


## irvana

Hvala ti mary anne, javim se u četvrtak ako me puste doma.
Toplo se nadam da hoće.

----------


## mary anne

Držim palčeve!
Ja idem u srijedu,a možda se i porodim do tada.

----------


## Angelina_2

curke...ajd ak idete s muzevima poslikajte rađaonu i sobu...

zanima me kak to sve izgleda u kc...

----------


## irvana

Eto i mene kod kuće.
Pustili su me.
Pregledao me dr. Bojanić i rekao da je sve u redu.
U ponedjeljak idem ponovno.

----------


## Angelina_2

i jos jedna molba ili pitanje za cura koje su rodile u zadnja 3 mj...

kakva je situacija sa sobama?
koliko ih ima? jesu jedno, dvo ili trokrevetne? jel ima svaka svoj wc ili kak je to poslozeno??

----------


## irvana

Da se pohvalim, sinoć sam u 21:00 postala strina, rodila se mala Tena.
Cura se malo požurila na svijet.
A moja će još malo.
E da, rođena je u Varaždinskom rodilištu i hvala lijepo, ja idem ipak u Koprivnicu.
Prvo su joj dali gel jer je imala tlak 130/80 pa su je odlučili porodit, onda je dobila drip, pa se nikako nije počela otvarat, pa epiduralnu, da bi ju na kraju porodili na carski.
Koma.
Ali zato je cura prekrasna.

----------


## mary anne

irvana sretno sutra.javi se ako te pošalju doma.
vidjet ćemo kaj bu sa mnom u srijedu.svi bi htjeli da odmah i ostanem pa da mogu feštat.u kofer mi više ništa ne stane,tak da sam spremna,iako moram priznat da će mi  faliti bebini udarci.sad samo moramo čekati.  :Cekam:

----------


## irvana

Eto i nas kod kuće.
Rodila sam 21.01. malu Evu. 3340 gr, 51 cm.
Eva je rođena carskim rezom, vrlo je živahna.
Angelina_2 sobe su ti trokrevetne, jedino one za izolaciju su jednokrevetne. 
Kupaona ti je jedna za cijeli odjel s dvije tuš kabine, a wc-a su ti dva. 
U sobi nemaš svoj sanitarni čvor, jedino umivaonik.

----------


## irvana

Zaboravih se još jednom zahvalit svim sestrama u Koprivničkom rodilištu jer su bile jako dobre prema nama.
Kao što smo i mi imale boljih i lošijih dana, tako su i one. Divim im se jer ne rade baš lagan i jednostavan posao, svaka im čast.
18.01. otišla sam samo na ctg i dr. Kolarević me poslala na odjel da ležim jer su bebini otkucaji bili slabi, a moj je tlak pomalo divljao. 
I tako otkucaji se malo popravili, a ja 21.01. preležala dan u trudovima da nisam ni znala da imam trudove.
S obzirom na moju kralježnicu, bolovi, tj. trudovi su bili 0. 
Mislila sam da je to opet jedan od onih dana kad me znala boljet moja stara boljka.
U večernjoj je viziti bio dr. Bojanić kojem sam rekla da me boli kičma pa mi je rekao da će mi sestra donijet nešto protiv bolova.
No, stigao mi je muž u vrijeme vizite i kada je vizita prošla odoh ja na wc, hm...
Krenuo mi je nekakav čep i gače su mi bile mokre na što sam poslala muža sestri da pita doktora jel mogu doć da me pregleda jer mi je počela curit voda.
Kad sam došla na pregled pukao mi je vodenjak, a dr. mi rekao da se ja cijeli dan trudim i da me ne boli kičma nego da su to trudovi i da sam otvorena 6 prstiju.
Hitno u salu.
Nisam smjela rodit vaginalno zbog kičme pa sam se vrlo brzo našla u operacijskoj sali, a moj se muž nije ni snašao. 
Rodila sam u 20:40 i par minuta nakon što su me dovezli u sobu stigao je i moj muž koji je bio sa mnom dok se nisam skroz probudila iz anestezije, bio mi je velika podrška.
A tek onaj predivan osjećaj kad su mi stavili moje malo zlato na prsa, ne mogu vam opisati taj snažan osjećaj.

----------


## Lojota

Pozdrav svima!

Evo i mene ovdje sasvim slučajno, htjela sam malo proučit što sve nosit na porod pa vidim da ima i našeg koprivničkog rodilišta!
Prvo čestitke svim novopostalim mamama i tatama!

Trebala bi par pričica o klistiranju i predrađaoni, ako ima koja da ju nije sram pa da opiše malo detaljnije... Naime ovo mi je druga trudnoća (prva prije 6 god), ali sam prvi put sve to preskočila i sad me više strah nego cijelu prvu...  :Sad: 

I nek se jave cure koje se spremaju u bolnicu oko 15.-20.04.

Hvala!

----------


## Angelina_2

e...jel bila koja u kc bolnici na 3d uzv??

----------


## irvana

Ja sam ti išla na carski rez, ali sam išla u predrađaonu. 
Meni jako neugodno iskustvo.
Prvo te briju, iz priča s curama iz sobe, sve su nas brijali nekim tupim žiletom, koma.
A tad slijedi klistir, odvratno, uguraju ti nekakvu cijev u debelo crijevo u puštaju ti toplu vodu unutra.
Tad moraš malo hodat i letiš na wc, a kad se isprazniš ideš na tuširanje i u rađaonu.

----------


## Angelina_2

brijanje,...nije problem pogotovo ako se obrijes sama doma...
klistir...cuj, vecini neugodno...voisi kakva si inace osoba...meni nije smetalo....da je malo problem drzati tu tekucinu je...al ok...nista strasno...nista ne boli samo je malo neugodno...

----------


## mary anne

Pozdrav svima.Termin poroda mi je bio 26.01.,rodila sam 9 dana kasnije 04.02.
Porod mi je bio u svemu tome najmanji problem,s njim nemam nikakvo loše iskustvo.
Nakon brijanja sa tupim žiletom i klistira ( ništa strašno ),dobila sam gel oko 23h dan prije,te oko 7.15h ujutro drip.Normalno da boli,ali na kraju ste već toliko umorni od čekanja da vas napokon odvedu u rađaonu da niste više ni svjesni boli.Meni se sada čini da su me prvi trudovi više boljeli nego oni pravi na kraju,jednostavno se navikneš na bol.U rađaonu sam stigla tek oko 14h jer sam se sporo otvarala i rodila sam u 14.25h,s tim da sam u tih 25 minuta bila na wc-u i šetala se oko kreveta,a sam čin je bio vrlo brzo gotov.Moje loše iskustvo slijedi.Najgora 4 dana su tek počela.Daleko od toga,bila sam presretna zbog svoje bebe,zaljubljena u nju ali svejedno mi se to uspjelo pretvoriti u ne tako dobro iskustvo.Nisam imala mlijeka 3 dana,beba je naravno bila gladna,plakala je skoro pa stalno,a pomoći niotkud-osim pitanja jeste li nahranili bebu.Tek kad su sestre skužile da mi je moje dijete uništilo obadvije bradavice i da sam na rubu snage,počele su mi pomagati dojiti.Dnevne smjene su bile katastrofa,posjete za mene nemoguće jer dijete stalno plače,noću je bilo bolje.Sestre su je znale u sitne sate uzeti,okupati i ostaviti me dva sata da se odmorim.Zadnja noć i sestra Branka su mi dale i nadu i snagu da dojim i dalje,jer sam mislila odustati.Najsretniji dan moje djevojčice i mene je bio kad smo odlazile doma i to prve od 9 nas.Jedini šok mi je bio kad sam se oblačila za doma i opet vidla onaj stol za klistir.

----------


## mary anne

Zaboravila sam jednu bitnu stvar.Inače je koprivničko rodilište prijatelj djece,znači forsiraju samo dojenje a dohrana dolazi u obzir ako odredi pedijatar iz nekih određenih razloga.
Ali ipak ako imate ime i prezime,cijeli dan će vas čekat svježe pripremljen xx,ako si želite odspavat ili nešto slično pa da se ne morate zamarati dojenjem.
SRAMOTA !!!!!!!!

----------


## srecica

Zao mi je da ti nisu vise pomogli oko dojenja, obzirom da imaju titulu, to bi trebali. Nadam se da ste se sad doma opustili i privikli pa je i dojenje krenulo, te da su ruzna iskustva iza vas. Ali ne razumijem ovaj drugi tvoj post?!



> Zaboravila sam jednu bitnu stvar.Inače je koprivničko rodilište prijatelj djece,znači forsiraju samo dojenje a dohrana dolazi u obzir ako odredi pedijatar iz nekih određenih razloga.
> Ali ipak ako imate ime i prezime,cijeli dan će vas čekat svježe pripremljen xx,ako si želite odspavat ili nešto slično pa da se ne morate zamarati dojenjem. SRAMOTA !!!!!!!!

----------


## mary anne

Ovaj drugi post znači da je na odjelu bila određena osoba koja je imala privilegije.
Posjete su joj dolazile u sobu i sestre su je svaki dan pitale da li treba bebu nahraniti ako se gospođa želi odmoriti od dojenja.Uglavnom beba je dobivala i dohranu a da to nije morao odobriti pedijatar,a ja kojoj je je beba uz mlijeko sisala i krv iz bradavica nisam mogla ništa.To je bila javna tajna na odjelu,čak je i prva išla sa odjela i to bez otpusnog pisma,dok su se ostali smrtnici gurali u onom hodniku i borili se za red.

----------


## srecica

Zao mi je da si imala lose iskustvo podrske u dojenju u bolnici, i iskreno se nadam da su se sad stvari poslozile i da je to sve iza tebe.
Nazalost uvijek ima netko tko je privilegiran, ali pogledaj to sa one svjetlije strane, tvoja bebica je od pocetka pila samo tvoje mlijeko ... uostalom to je njena odluka da tako ucini i zeli. Ti si za svoju bebu napravila najbolje moguce. Uzivaj u novom zivotu i nemoj se zamarati, znam da te smeta nepravda ali imas sad nesto puno ljepse u svom narucju.

----------


## sanja007

Pa zar nitko nema friških iskustava iz KC rodilišta???
Dajte napišite koju riječ za nas koje uskoro idemo tamo.

----------


## Angelina_2

ajmo...ima koga da je rodil nedavno u kc ili da bude?

meni je termin u 7. mj. ...dajte mi nesto da ipak odaberem kc umjesto vž

za sad dok sam bila na odjelu, svi dr su ok....jedino csik ima bolestan humor, i kolarević me podsjeca na dombajicu pa me frka nje, iako je ona jedina koja mi se nasmjesila...

----------


## sanja007

Ja isto čekam novije priče, a ono - zatišje!

Angelina2, sve ti ovisi na kakvo ćeš raspoloženje naletjet kod bilo kojeg doktora. Sve mi znamo da bi oni trebali biti osjetljivi na te naše najljepše trenutke u životu, al njima je to rutina, svakodnevica i, nažalost, ništ pretjerano posebno!
Ja vodim blizanačku trudnoću kod tog dr. s osebujnim smislom za humor i mogu ti reći da sam jaaaako zadovoljna. Ipak je on stari iskusni vuk  :Smile:  Šta god me zanima mi objasni u detalje, na uzv se trudi svaku sitnicu pregledati i tak... A za druge ti ne znam!

----------


## irvana

Ja sam rodila 21.01. i ne znam što vas točno zanima.
Pitajte, a ja ću vam odgovorit.
Što se tiče koprivničkog i varaždinskog rodilišta - nema velike razlike.
Šogorica mi je rodila tamo 6 dana prije mene, i ne vidim veliku razliku u pričama.
Jedino ako tamo imaš nekog poznatog.
Meni je bilo ok u koprivničkom rodilištu, jedino se morate izborit za sebe, ako vam nešto nije jasno samo pitajte, nemojte se sramit da ne prođete kao ja.
Da sam inzistirala da mi pomognu oko dojenja ne bi kasnije imala problema, no otom potom.

----------


## Angelina_2

pa to si i ja mislim...jedina prednost vž mi je sad opremljenost i higijenski uvjeti te dr. Jukic i Erika ali mogucnosti da dodjem i zavrsim u njihovoj smjeni su male...
A u Kc su vise manje svi ok jedino me strah Kolarevicke...iako mozda neopravdano
Na odjelu imam poznatih tak oda bi mi moglo biti ok, rodbina radi u bolnici pa cu imati i posjete, blize mi je pa cu moci kasnije krenuti i muzek ce mi moci donjeti hranu...
eto...sad kad sam ovako napisala djeluje mi kao da  sam odlucila da idem u Kc  :Smile: 
neznam kakva je situacija sa kretnjama u trudovima? jel se smije korisiti lopta, setati ili moras lezati i biti prikopcan na ctg? za drip vidim da te prvo pitaju, za rezanje isto vidim da ne rezu rutinski

----------


## sanja007

Za vrijeme trudova možeš tražit loptu i stolčić koliko sam ja čula. Drip ti neće nametnuti osim ako je stvarno neophodno.

Irvana, jel bila koja rodilja s blizancima dok si bila tamo? Mene brine jedino da mi neće dovoljno pomagat oko dojenja. A i carski mi vjerojatno ne gine tak da će mi biti još teže zbog reza  :Sad:

----------


## Angelina_2

hoce....ako ne budu napomeni glavnoj sestri da je rodiliste prijatelj djece

mi smo nedavno imali predavanje i vodila ga je glavna sestra i bas se hvalila kako pomazu majkama, i djecu stavljaju odmah nakon poroda na prsa i tak...sve kak bi trebalo biti...i jako im je drago kaj imaju taj status jer su ga bile izgubile i sad ponovno stekle...tako da...ako ne budu napomeni

----------


## irvana

Angelina_2: imaš tamo loptu koju možeš koristit i možeš se šetat.
A što se dr. Kolarević tiče - samo izgleda zločesto, u biti je ok. Ja sam je se bojala, a na kraju mi je ispala super.
Objasni ti sve kaj te zanima. Izgled vara.

Sanja007: Bila je jedna cura sa mnom u sobi koja je rodila drugi par blizanaca. Ovaj je put curicu rodila prirodnim putem, a dječaka na carski rez.
Rođeni su u 34. tjednu pa je mama bila s nama u sobi i svakodnevno se izdajala i nosila mlijeko bebama jer su bile u inkubatoru.
Kasnije su premješteni u sobu za izolaciju, i sestre su im pomagale.
Samo ih moraš tražit da ti pomognu jer ti nitko neće doć bez poziva.

----------


## sanja007

Irvana, sad te gnjavim, al jel znaš koliko su bebe bile teške i koliko su bile u inkubatoru? Ja sam u 31.tj. i već me hvata panika! A jedna beba mi je na zadak i izgleda da više nema mjesta za okretanje, pa ću vjerojatno i ja na carski. A tako bi ih htjela vaginalno roditi...

----------


## mary anne

irvana,kako bebač?još dojite ili?

dr.Kolarević istina izgleda opako ali je stvarno super.
jedina briga vam treba biti dojenje,porod je mačji kašalj.obavezno tražite pomoć kod prvih dojenja da uđete u foru jer ako će beba krivo sisati ode vaše bradavice i onda slijede problemi,vjerujte mi.a to da sestre bez pitanja pomažu kod prvog dojenja je jedna velika laž.

----------


## gorka

irvana ako nije tajna koji problem s kicmom imas da su te poslali s takvom hićom na carski. moze i na pp ako zelis. pitam jer u mojoj rodbini postoji "situacija s krizima" pa me zanima sto da ocekuje
hvala!

----------


## irvana

sanja007: bebe su bile teške 1800 i nešto sitno grama, dječak je bio lakši, a djevojčica teža. Stalno imaju problema sa disanjem, nedavno su završili u bolnici na kisiku, no sad su dobro.

mary anne: Eva je super, raste ko gljiva. Još uvijek dojim, ali nemam dovoljno mlijeka pa papamo i adaptirano mlijeko. Kako je tvoja beba?

gorka: Ja sam od početka trudnoće znala da ću rodit na carski jer mi je jedan disk pomaknut i pritišče mi živac pa mi desna noga otkazuje, uz to su mi i 2 kralješka sužena i pomaknula su mi se s mjesta tak da mi je koma od bolova. Trebala sam prošle godine u 9. mjesecu na operaciju, ali sam ostala trudna i operacija je pala u vodu.

----------


## sanja007

Irvana, hvala ti! Svaka informacija je dobrodošla  :Smile:  Drago mi je da tvoja bebolina lijepo napreduje!

----------


## Angelina_2

ima koja da je blizu termina?? danas na tecaju mi se cini da ima cura koje su tu...
danas je bila dr Kolarevic koja na prvi pogled djeluje odbojno i grubo al iu biti je zena skroz simpa...
dala je do znanja da se na dijelu kaj se tice samog poroda ne slaze s "rodama" i slicnima ali opet daje za pravo da sami izrazimo kaj zelimo al ii da slusamo njih...ali se slaze u djelu nakon izlaska djeteta...na prsa itd....
meni je nakon iskustva prvog poroda i svih saznanja prihvatljivija i epi i drip...ali s velikim ali....
sad bas smatram da trebamo izraziti kaj bi htjele, imati tu mogucnost, ali u razgovoru i s obzirom na nalaz i sve zajedno dogovarati u hodu kaj i kako....
sad mi je previse nosti plan poroda i doci sa stavom ja zelim tako i tako....

bas me zanima kaj cu cuti ostale dane

----------


## *first child*

pozdrav svima!!!nova sam na forumu..ja sam "blizu" termina,trudna 35+0..na početku trudnoće sam bila uvjerena da ću roditi u VŽ,no nekako kako je vrijeme odmicalo počela sam odustajati od te odluke, kao da sam imala filing da prirodan porod ionako neće biti moguć.beba mi je okrenuta na zadak, velika je i kaže doktor da ću na carski.jel ima neka da je imala dogovoreni carski rez u KC?kako to ide, dogovara se prije termina, na termin ili?ima li spinalna ili samo opća anestezija?pišite, pišite!!!

----------


## No@n@

podižem..
zna li netko da li Dr. Bojanić još uvijek radi u specijalističkoj ambulanti,koliko se plačaju pregledi kod njega i trebala bi br tel na koji bi se mogla naručiti.

----------


## Angelina_2

radi...meni je uvijek bio cetvrtkom...
pregledi...znam da je uzv cca 130 kn a ostalo neznam....
nazoves 251000 i trazis ginekolosku ambulantu pa te prespoji
i ne trebas se naruciti...samo pitas kad radi i dodjes taj dan

*first child* ti si bila na tecaju i rekla da je beba na zadak?

----------


## irvana

Ja sam imala dogovoreni carski rez i bio je dogovor da me operiraju na termin ako prije ne dobijem trudove, no dobila sam trudove 5 dana prije i odmah sam išla u pripremnu salu pa zatim u operacijsku salu.
Koliko ja znam, ima samo opća anestezija.

----------


## kaina

Pitanjce- u kc se kod ovih doktora na odjelu plača pregled???

----------


## Angelina_2

ako nemas uputnicu se placa, ili ako si mozda zaposlena u bolnici mozes izbjeci placanje ali inace se placa

----------


## kaina

Nije mi jasna ta politika, pa oni rade u bolnici i ono u bolnici nije njihova privatna ordinacija i zašto se onda plača?? Nije mi to baš jasno.
Da, a kaj se tiče bazenčića za rađanje toga stvarno ima???

----------


## Angelina_2

zato sto za besplatno postoje ginekolozi u domu zdravlja...ima logike...jer ovi u bolnici ti dodju ko privatnici posto imas drugu opciju
ma kakav bazencic...nema ni stolcic...
najmodernije kaj imaju su lopte al kad dodje vrijeme izgona ides pravas na stol s nogama u zraku...nema druge opcije...

ti si iz kc? kad ti je termin?

----------


## kaina

30.12. mi je termin, ma da ja taj stolčić ni bazenčić nisam vidjela, a tu se negdi spominjalo da to postoji pa me zanima sad za drugi puta

----------


## Angelina_2

mozda ti je najoblje da odes na tecaj pa sve cujes i vidis

----------


## kaina

Iskreno ne zanima me taj tečaj, rodila sam već znam kako to ide i tako, a mislim da je to ipk namjenjeno prvorodkinjama

----------


## Angelina_2

ni mene nije zanimao jer sam rodila i bila s prvom trudnocom na tecaju al mi je bilo ok pogledati rodiliste i uvjete...
a posto je besplatno....

----------


## kaina

E to mi je bilo koma mi onak znojne, krvarimo, djeci dajemo sisati, još se ne snalazimo i bane unutra u sobu grupa i žene i muškarci sa tečaja.......................

----------


## Angelina_2

a meni to ne bi smetalo...
al dok sam ja bial bile su svega tri zene na odjelu

----------


## kaina

Nas je bilo jako puno, nisu imali kam s rodiljama pa su bile u onoj sobi za presvlačenje i tak

----------


## Angelina_2

joj uzas...toga se grozim...kud nemaju prostora, nemaju klimu...na wc moras kroz hodnik...
sve si mislim ma ok...to je samo tri dana...al opet

----------


## kaina

Ja sam bila 10.............. I da koma je kad ujutro moraš trčati pod tuš da bi stigao i onda dođeš(ja sam zimi bila pa sa prozori nisu otvarali) a unutra sve zapušeno ima krepaš

----------


## Angelina_2

aaa...bojanic na godisnjem a trebam na kontrolu...
izbor...stanisic, plavec i behin...
hm...svi podjednaki i uopce neznam kome da idem

----------


## kaina

Plavec nosi prsten kod pregleda-boli
behin ima male prste-boli
stanešić-zakon ginekolog

----------


## Angelina_2

samo da ti zahvalim...poslusala sam te i otisla stanisicu  :Smile:  ne da je ok nego je fantastican...tako lijepo razgovara, smireno....ma divota...toliko mi se svidio da nemam potrebu iduci put bojanicu nego opet k njemu  :Smile:

----------


## kaina

on je stvarno do njih jedini suuuuuuuuuper svih,bila sam rizična u prvoj trudnoći i sve sam ih isprobala :Rolling Eyes:  drago mi je da je još uvijek OK čovac, a ja ću krajem godine k njima. Kaj nema više ni jedna teta iz okolici ili same kc?

----------


## zana5

juuuhuuuu iima naaasss  :Wink:  evo ja sam rodila 06.03. a pošto se moj malas požurio cijelih 7 tjedana ostali smo 4 tjedna u bolnici :p al dobro... sad smo domeka iiiii rastemo..... bilo nam je ok... kolko nam je moglo biti ali ono... kad je sve ok i kad se ostaje u bolnici ta 3-4 dana mislim da nema potrebe ići u Vž ili Zg...bzvz, jedino što je koma su ona 2 tuša... saaaamo 2 a bila je gužva za poludit!!! pa oono nisu svi ni uredni, i sad kad vidim onu reklamu za Domestos i doniranje 300 000 kn rodilištu za kojeg možete glasati iiii vi i neka to bude rodilište u vašem gradu....grrrr rogovi mi narastu jer nema koprivničkog na popisu, pa kaj kompliciraju nek daju lovu onom koje je u najgorem stanju!! neeego, roditi u ljetu u Kc... vjerujem da je prestrašnooo VRUUĆEEE jel ima ko "friški" ?? KAK JE PROŠLO??

----------


## teacher

Znate li održavaju li se trudnički tečajevi u KC?

----------


## Angelina_2

u 5. mjesecu jesu...neznam jel ima jos uvijek ili imaju ljetnu pauzu...treba provjeriti u trudnickoj...
obicno budu krajem svakog mjeseca 4 dana za redom...ne placa se

----------


## teacher

Zvala sam ambulantu. Preko ljeta nema tečaja, šteta. :Sad:  Tek na jesen, ali mi sestra nije znala reći otkad.

----------


## kaina

> juuuhuuuu iima naaasss  evo ja sam rodila 06.03. a pošto se moj malas požurio cijelih 7 tjedana ostali smo 4 tjedna u bolnici :p al dobro... sad smo domeka iiiii rastemo..... bilo nam je ok... kolko nam je moglo biti ali ono... kad je sve ok i kad se ostaje u bolnici ta 3-4 dana mislim da nema potrebe ići u Vž ili Zg...bzvz, jedino što je koma su ona 2 tuša... saaaamo 2 a bila je gužva za poludit!!! pa oono nisu svi ni uredni, i sad kad vidim onu reklamu za Domestos i doniranje 300 000 kn rodilištu za kojeg možete glasati iiii vi i neka to bude rodilište u vašem gradu....grrrr rogovi mi narastu jer nema koprivničkog na popisu, pa kaj kompliciraju nek daju lovu onom koje je u najgorem stanju!! neeego, roditi u ljetu u Kc... vjerujem da je prestrašnooo VRUUĆEEE jel ima ko "friški" ?? KAK JE PROŠLO??


zato ja idem zimi- je koma, ali lakše nego ljeti.
  Nadam se da nema goreg rodilišta nego u KC jer to bi bilo za horor

----------


## kaina

teacher kada ti je termin???

----------


## teacher

Početkom listopada mi je termin. Može li suprug biti na porodu ako ne budemo prošli tečaj?

----------


## Angelina_2

moze...(naravno ako ne bude tad neka strka frka s bolestima i ko zna cime ali u pravilu moze

----------


## teacher

Je li nužno imati trudničku knjižicu? Vodim trudnoću privatno i svaki put dobijem nalaz. A kad već pitam...Što sve treba ponijeti sa sobom u bolnicu? Čitam da žene nose i izdajalice.

----------


## Angelina_2

mislim da ako ju nemas da nije nuzno...poneses svu dokumentaciju i ok...

ponjeti...kao i svugdje...izdajalica je tvoj odabir hoces ili neces...
spavacica, ulosci, gace (iako vele da ih ne smijes imati), stvari za osobnu higijenu, papuce, jastucici za dojenje, grudnjak za dojenje, casa, wc papir....to je ono kaj ti treba a sve ostalo su dodatci koji ti mogu zatrebati

----------


## teacher

Imam još pitanja.. :Smile:  Je li nužno da se po uputnicu za rodilište ide baš socijanom ginu? Koliko prije to treba podići?

----------


## Angelina_2

je...za sam porod treba uputnica...
ja sam ju dobila sa 35 tj dok i ostale za ctg i amnio...
mislim da je bitno da ju uzmes prije poroda, ali ako bi dosla bez nje u trudovima mislim da bi mogla donjeti naknadno...ili bi trebala prvo na hitnu da ti oni napisu pa onda u rađaonu

----------


## teacher

Jel rodimo u svojoj ili njihovoj spavaćici?

----------


## Angelina_2

na zalost tvoja...jedino ak se zateknes bez opreme ali u pravilu nosis svoje...

----------


## teacher

Stolčić za porod sigurno nemaju.

----------


## Angelina_2

ne....sve staro, stolovi iz ko zna kjeg doba...jedino ajmo reci moderno sto imaju su lopte

----------


## kaina

da i te lopte. meni baš i nisu pomogle.... Ne znam

----------


## teacher

Koje sve papire treba uzeti u rodilište?
-uputnicu za rodilište
-dotadašnje nalaze
-?

----------


## Angelina_2

zdravstvena iskaznica, trudnicka ako imas odnosno svi nalazi i uputnica...

----------


## ich*

ej!ja rodila u kc pred skoro dva mjeseca!porod nije bio lagan, ali ipak imam samo riječi hvale za (gotovo) sve ljude koje sam tamo srela. uvijek postoje izuzeci, a budući da ja ne pamtim imena baš mogu reći da od primalja samo jedna mi se baš nije sviđala, ostale su sve ok-bar mislim da sam upoznala sve budući da sam bila duuugo prije poroda tamo..od doktora...hm,dr.chik mi nikako ne leži..mada kažu svi da čovjek zna svoj posao ali ljudi moji kad me pregledao stidna kost me boljela cijeli taj i idući dan, molila sam Boga da mi ne bude na porodu..dr.stanešić skroz normalan lik.s dr.kolarević nisam imala kontakta, izgleda opako ali čula sam od frendice da je ok.na porodu mi je bila doktorica Plavec i stvarno sam oduševljena s njom!!skulirana žena, smirena i razumna!od sestara koje se brinu za bebe dvije mi nisu bile ok,ostale super.pedijatar..hm,zaboravila kako se zove,uglavnom,ok je,s voljom i temeljito radi svoj posao. što se tiče samog smještaja, u sobi je bilo vruuuće vruće, higijena je ok. nije da je smještaj savršen ali meni je bilo glavno da je čisto. eto,sve u svemu ja sam zadovoljna s rodilištem i jedva čekam kad ću idući put ići tamo po seku ili bracu svome malom princu!

----------


## irvana

Kad sam ja bila u rodilištu, a to je bilo u siječnju, sestre nam nisu dale da koristimo izdajalice...
Ja sam je imala, ali se nisam usudila koristit jer ti svako malo netko bane u sobu.

----------


## srecica

> Kad sam ja bila u rodilištu, a to je bilo u siječnju, sestre nam nisu dale da koristimo izdajalice...
> Ja sam je imala, ali se nisam usudila koristit jer ti svako malo netko bane u sobu.


Kako ti netko moze zabraniti koristiti izdajalicu?
Ovo zvuci kao neki teror.

----------


## sanja007

> Kako ti netko moze zabraniti koristiti izdajalicu?
> Ovo zvuci kao neki teror.


Draga moja, puno je terora u tom rodilištu... I to onako po skrivečki da šefovi ne znaju šta se tamo događa.

----------


## No@n@

jel rodio netko u poslijednje vrijeme u kc rodilištu?..svaka info dobrodošla budući da se spremam tamo roditi za koji dan s obzirom da vž rodilište definitivno otpada kao opcija pogotovo sad kad sam ostala bez ginića.

----------


## vindira

evo cure ja ću vam dati praktični savjet.Uzmite u rodilište jednokratne gačice,ne tiskaju,prozračne su,nemate brige kamo s njima kad se uprljaju,jednostavno ih bacite.
*no@n@*,sitno brojiš,ha? Želim ti što brži i što bezbolniji porod i da se čim prije vratite doma :Wink:

----------


## tinica

:Smile: Dobar dan svim majkama i trudnicama....

Evo imam 20 god i u 30 sam tjednu trudnoče...termin mi je 16.01 iduče godine...nalazim se u teškom razdoblju jer mi je umro otac i to na ružan način pa sam u depresiji i jednostavno mi sve smeta,čak i najmanja sitnica.nespavam več normalno zadnjih mjesec dana,ali hvala bogu dobila sam normabele i sada spavam ko beba.moju trudnoču vodi dr. Odeh i mogu reči da sam zadovoljna njime.želim vas pitati kako je u kop. rodilištu. npr.daliu smije suprug biti tjekom poroda dali su sestre ljubazne i dali vole pomagati...koliko dugo ostaješ u bolnici i tak sve o tom ako tko ima vremena pisati o tome...malo se bojim :Crying or Very sad:  pa bi mi svaka mala pomoč dobro došla...hvala unaprijed na odgovorima :Saint: ...pozdrav svima.... :Smile:

----------


## ich*

žao mi je zbog tvog tate,mogu misliti kako ti je..  ja sam rodila pred pet mjeseci.suprug smije biti s tobom na porodu i u predrađaoni i u rađaoni,ne treba vam tečaj za to.prvi dan nakon poroda smije doći k tebi u sobu,ostale dane ti možeš izići na hodnik.beba je s tobom u sobi.sestre su ok.pomognu ako ih pitaš za dojenje.meni su dosta pomagale i u predrađaoni mada ja nisam ništa ni tražila.tražila sam jedino loptu,donijela mi ju je primalja al nisam smjela biti dugo jer mjerač nije mogao dobro mjeriti bebine otkucaje srca dok sam bila na lopti pa mi sestra nije dopustila.jedino što je bilo bila sam žedna žedna žedna do bola!!!a ni kap vode nisam smjela popit.to mi je bilo pravo mučenje.čula sam da nekima daju mokru gazu, da su mi bar to dali..ma ja sam u rađaoni već pukla od žeđi,tražila da mi daju vode da si isperem usta i ispljunem, da neću progutati, nisu mi dali..vidiš,to nije bilo ok od njih,a tek sad na to mislim tako..al zato sam poslije poroda popila tri,četiri čaše vode.muž mi donese jednu, ja kažem oču još,veli setra ne, on gleda nju gleda mene, ode po vodu,ja popijem, opet oču još,opet ova veli ne, on opet gleda..hehe što ne! ovo drugo si sve već sigurno pročitala što ti treba.nemoj se bojati,kako god bude proći će a onda ćeš biti najsretnija na svijetu kad te poslije poroda stave u čist i mekan krevet(e sad,kolko je mekan,al meni se činio najmekaniji na svijetu) i odvezu u sobu pa ti dovezu tvog bebeka malog slatkog u njegovom krevetiću i ostave ga pokraj tebe!!!samo ste vi dva na cijelom svijetu,i to svijetu sreće!!sretno,neka ti porod ne bude težak!!!

----------


## No@n@

evo ja sam rodila prije mjesec i pol. u 3:00 sam došla u rodilište a u 5:10 sam rodila. na porodu mi je bila babica neljubazna i pospana da neljubaznija nije mogla bit u kombinaciji sa dr. Scikom...al sve je prošlo ok. sjećam se da sam bila žedna ko vapno i tražila gazu al mi sestra odmah donesla čašu vode i rekla da slobodno pijem. što se osoblja tiče meni su manje više svi bili ok.

----------


## vindira

> evo ja sam rodila prije mjesec i pol. u 3:00 sam došla u rodilište a u 5:10 sam rodila. na porodu mi je bila babica neljubazna i pospana da neljubaznija nije mogla bit u kombinaciji sa dr. Scikom...al sve je prošlo ok. sjećam se da sam bila žedna ko vapno i tražila gazu al mi sestra odmah donesla čašu vode i rekla da slobodno pijem. što se osoblja tiče meni su manje više svi bili ok.


čestitam na bebici i tako expresnom porodu,jeste dobro? Dok se sjetim svog poroda odma mi je srce u grlu,a po glavi udaraju 1000 čekića

----------


## No@n@

hvala Vindira. bio je brz porod mada je meni drugi ipak draži jer je bio još brži  :Smile:

----------


## oposumka

pozdrav mamama koje već doma maze svoje  :Saint:  i onima koje tek čekaju da svoje upoznaju 

ja sam u 37. tjednu i nakon zadnjeg pregleda kod Odeha jedva čekam odlazak gore kod specijalista da saznam nekaj više.
Odeh mi je rekao prije 3 tj da je beba veća i da je na zadak a tako je ostalo do sad pa me zanima kaj će mi reći gore. Ako sam dobro skužila to je kod nekih indikacija za carski a kod nekih ne.

Zanima me da li ste narihtavale pregled kod nekog određenog specijalista pa ste išle baš neki određeni dan ili ste išle kome god je radio?
Trebam ići u pon ili uto pa si mislim da li da biram nekog posebno ili su svi OK?

----------


## vindira

*oposumka* ja sam prošla sve giniće iz specijalističke i mogu ti reči da su svi dobri.Ja osobno hodam kod dr Behin,ona mi je super i uvijek ima vremena da mi objasni ak nešto ne razumijem i čist je jednostavna ženskica.Jedino je Kolarevička malo ponekad nadurena,ostali su svi ok.Ak ti je beba na zadak i ja mislim da ćeš ići na carski.Samo hrabro.

----------


## katarinam

> pozdrav mamama koje već doma maze svoje  i onima koje tek čekaju da svoje upoznaju 
> 
> ja sam u 37. tjednu i nakon zadnjeg pregleda kod Odeha jedva čekam odlazak gore kod specijalista da saznam nekaj više.
> Odeh mi je rekao prije 3 tj da je beba veća i da je na zadak a tako je ostalo do sad pa me zanima kaj će mi reći gore. Ako sam dobro skužila to je kod nekih indikacija za carski a kod nekih ne.
> 
> Zanima me da li ste narihtavale pregled kod nekog određenog specijalista pa ste išle baš neki određeni dan ili ste išle kome god je radio?
> Trebam ići u pon ili uto pa si mislim da li da biram nekog posebno ili su svi OK?


Pozdrav i tebi ja sam ti sad u 31 tt i dolazim na redovite preglede kod dr. u kc, nisam još bila kod specijalista a ni neću jer ću otići u vž roditi pa ti ne mogu reći nikakav savijet uz njih. 
Samo da se osvrnem u vezi sa položajem bebe na zadak, to ne mora biti indikacija za carski sve ovisi od doktora i okolnostima u kojima ćeš se nalaziti. Ima i tudnica koje su rodile prirodnim putem bebu na zadak a da im je to bilo prvo, drugo ili bilo koje dijete. najbolje bi bilo da se savjetuješ sa doktorom o tome i upitaš o svim mogućim opcijama. Još jedna informacija ima mnogo tema i priča s poroda na forumu o porodu bebe na zadak pa probaj još nešto istražiti.

----------


## razočarana

> evo ja sam rodila prije mjesec i pol. u 3:00 sam došla u rodilište a u 5:10 sam rodila. na porodu mi je bila babica neljubazna i pospana da neljubaznija nije mogla bit u kombinaciji sa dr. Scikom...al sve je prošlo ok. sjećam se da sam bila žedna ko vapno i tražila gazu al mi sestra odmah donesla čašu vode i rekla da slobodno pijem. što se osoblja tiče meni su manje više svi bili ok.


drage moje, moj post je zapravo terapeutsko istresanje osobne traume koju sam doživjela zbog krive informacije dobivene u korivničkom Domu zdravlja - a to je da za prisustvo oca porodu nije potreban tečaj. moj je propust što tu informaciju nisam provjerila, nego je uzela zdravo za gotovo. lijepih sam osam mjeseci živjela u uvjerenju da da ću roditi uz podršku oca moga djeteta, ali gore spomenuti doktor je moja nadanja skršio u roku od deset sekundi i to dok sam u trudovima bila na onome nesretnome stolu za preglede. naravno da ga nisu zanimala moja objašnjenja da nisam namjerno eskivirala famozni tečaj (za koji baš i nisu na svakom koraku dostupne informacije) i da mi je ovo ipak drugi porod, pa čak ni sugestije med.sestre koja mi je pokušala držati stranu. i još sam slušala tirade o tome kako me može savjetovati netko tko ne zna što se to u bolnici radi. 
i osoba koja mi je u Domu zdravlja nekoliko puta dala krivu informaciju i ona sitna duša od doktora zaboravit će sve za pet sekundi, a meni su suprugova podrška i zajednička povezanost u trenutku rođenja našega djeteta uskraćeni doživotno.
sreća u nesreći je da je porod prošao brzo i glatko - doktora naravno, sve do trenutka kada je trebalo samo ispuniti papire, nije ni bilo u rađaoni, pa pretpostavljam da mu moj suprug ne bi tih deset minuta mojega boravka u rađaoni ne bi stajao na nozi. doktorovim obrazloženjem da samo slijedi pravila i politiku bolnice posebno sam revoltirana budući da sam čula mnogo iskustava rodilja koje tečaj nisu polazile, a prisustvo im je bilo dopušteno. inače, ovo je zapravo bilo drugi puta da u koprivničkom rodilištu izvisimo na istu foru jer je navodno 2007. bilo moguće prisustvo uz položen tečaj (u Varaždinu, ne u KC, ali sam za tu informaciju saznala nekoliko dana prije poroda). 
s obzirom na nedosljednost i dvostruka mjerila u KC-u ni u dolasku na svijet ni odlasku sa svijeta očito ne možete biti jednake.
u cijeloj mi priči nije jasan ni natpis u bolničkoj ambulanti u kojemu stoji  da se preporuča prisustvo oca ili druge osobe od povjerenja porodu. kao točka na i nedosljednostima u međuvremenu je u Domu zdravlja osvanuo natpis prema kojemu je od 1.6.2011. (!!!!!) tečaj obavezan. pa u kakvom sam se ja to onda vremenskom diskontinuumu našla! u KC-u su možda ušli u 20. stoljeće, ali im 21. debelo izmiče. ono što je meni kao prosječnoj osobi nešto najprirodinije tamo je očito znanstvena fantastika. 
i na kraju, kada im je bolnička politika tako mila, barem bi se mogli pobrinuti spriječiti pojedine rodilje da puše u WC-u rodlišta - povratak u sobu maloj bebi s mirisom dima na odjeći posebno je odvratan. 
i na kraju "seanse" toplo preporučam svim trudnicama s područja Koprivničko-križevačke i Varaždinske županije da se radije upute u varaždinsko rodilište (budući da je obnovljeno bar im u sjećanju neće ostati predivna soba za pripremu, a sigurno im se ni na krevetima neće potrgati kotačići- vidjeh na svoje oči). nisam sigurna imaju li status prijatelja djece, ali pretpostavljam da je bar pedijatarski tim dovoljno sposoban na vrijeme prepoznati i izračunati gubitak porođajne težine djeteta od 14% prije nego dijete od izgladnjelosti dehidrira i završi na infuziji (naravno da su me za sve vrijeme agonije koju je prolazilo moje prvo dijete (rođeno 2007.) uvjeravali da je to prirodno i normalno. e pa nekako mi se čini da nije normalno da 6. dan života umjesto sira ili mlijeka beba bljuca moju krvi iz uništenih bradavica. mislim, neka oni tri dana ne piju i ne jedu pa da vidimo kako je priroda to uredila. 
dragi svi, laka vam noć!

----------


## partyka

Draga Razočarana, jako mi je žao zbog tvog iskustva  :Love: 
Ja bih ti preporučila da svakako ovo što si napisala uputiš i ravnatelju bolnice i ministarstvu jer su oni po zakonu dužni reagirati na svaku takvu pritužbu. Ništa ne može popraviti tvoje iskustvo, ali bar ćeš njima priuštiti neugodnosti što će se morati očitavati ministarstvu i tebi, i ono što je najvažnije, možda u budućnosti neće druge rodilje prolaziti to isto.

----------


## kaina

Razočarana, jel ti kotačići na krevetu, to je bilo u rodilištu ili na ginekologiji?? Ja ih se sjećam s ginekologije. S jedne strane sjela s druge pukli kotači- bilo nam je smiješno, al zapravo- moglo se svašta dogodit još s obzirom na to da je žena bila trudna... Al u pravu si što se tečaja tiče-koga su uspijeli smotat da otac neide, smotali su ga. Ni moj nije bio, a mogo je bit... jadno

----------


## razočarana

> Razočarana, jel ti kotačići na krevetu, to je bilo u rodilištu ili na ginekologiji?? Ja ih se sjećam s ginekologije. S jedne strane sjela s druge pukli kotači- bilo nam je smiješno, al zapravo- moglo se svašta dogodit još s obzirom na to da je žena bila trudna... Al u pravu si što se tečaja tiče-koga su uspijeli smotat da otac neide, smotali su ga. Ni moj nije bio, a mogo je bit... jadno


u rodilištu. dobro da beba u tom trenutku nije bila na krevetu. a nije ni čudo jer mi se čini da su kreveti originali od prije 30 godina kada je rodilište posljednji put renovirano ili otvoreno ili nešto slično. 
a kad se samo osoblje nije u stanju izboriti za bolje uvjete tko će drugi?  a  proriteti su izgleda različiti...

----------


## razočarana

> Draga Razočarana, jako mi je žao zbog tvog iskustva 
> Ja bih ti preporučila da svakako ovo što si napisala uputiš i ravnatelju bolnice i ministarstvu jer su oni po zakonu dužni reagirati na svaku takvu pritužbu. Ništa ne može popraviti tvoje iskustvo, ali bar ćeš njima priuštiti neugodnosti što će se morati očitavati ministarstvu i tebi, i ono što je najvažnije, možda u budućnosti neće druge rodilje prolaziti to isto.


sčini se da novi događaji pokazuju da su se ipak teške volje odlučili na davanje točnih informacija ili tome slično i na bolju suradnju između Doma zdravlja i Bolnice.
samo mi ostaje destruktivan osjećaj da se to prelomilo na mojim leđima.
pritužbu imam namjeru napisati, makar samo da se vrlo osoblje bolnice ima čemu smijati.

----------


## vindira

*razočarana*, jako me iznenadilo to što si napisala,zato što sam ja kao prvorotkinja mogla s mužem u rađaonu iako nisam pohađala tečaj Na porodu mi je bio Schik i nije bilo problema, rekao je da neću tako skoro roditi,nek muž ode doma,pa ga nazovemo kad budem spremna za rađaonu,al kak je to sve išlo,nije mi bilo ni do čega,htjela sam biti u rađaoni sama s babicom,bilo čija druga našetavanja su mi smetala,a kolko mi je žao što nije bio samnom,tolko mi je i drago da me nije morao gledati onakvu jadnu i nadrkanu  :Smile:  .A što se tiče porođaja,dok porod ide dobrim tokom,porađaju isključivo babice,a doktor dolazi na kraju kad je sve već gotovo i ako je bila epi.da te zašije.To znam jer mi je prijateljica tamo primalja.Na mom porodu su bile dvije i ovu jednu rospaču ću pamtiti cijeli život.Ta je bila glavnija i od ravnatelja bolnice,a čim bi tko maknuo pete od nje,dobro bi ga istračala. Al zato je druga bila anđeo.Eto,stvarno mi je žao što si imala tako ružno iskustvo,al meni su stvarno bili svi super osim te jedne gadure.

----------


## razočarana

> *razočarana*, jako me iznenadilo to što si napisala,zato što sam ja kao prvorotkinja mogla s mužem u rađaonu iako nisam pohađala tečaj Na porodu mi je bio Schik i nije bilo problema, rekao je da neću tako skoro roditi,nek muž ode doma,pa ga nazovemo kad budem spremna za rađaonu,al kak je to sve išlo,nije mi bilo ni do čega,htjela sam biti u rađaoni sama s babicom,bilo čija druga našetavanja su mi smetala,a kolko mi je žao što nije bio samnom,tolko mi je i drago da me nije morao gledati onakvu jadnu i nadrkanu  .A što se tiče porođaja,dok porod ide dobrim tokom,porađaju isključivo babice,a doktor dolazi na kraju kad je sve već gotovo i ako je bila epi.da te zašije.To znam jer mi je prijateljica tamo primalja.Na mom porodu su bile dvije i ovu jednu rospaču ću pamtiti cijeli život.Ta je bila glavnija i od ravnatelja bolnice,a čim bi tko maknuo pete od nje,dobro bi ga istračala. Al zato je druga bila anđeo.Eto,stvarno mi je žao što si imala tako ružno iskustvo,al meni su stvarno bili svi super osim te jedne gadure.


drago mi je da si podijelila svoje iskustvo, ali ono mi je nažalost došlo kao udarac u želudac. znači, mr. Big nije dosljedan čak ni sam sebi. 
mogla sam naslutiti da stvari neće krenuti dobro za mene čim mu je trebalo više od četvrt sata da se pojavi u sobi za preglede i to u outfitu koji je izgledao kao hibrid nečega što se odijeva na kućnoj veselici ili za priliku popravka motorne koslice. možda sam razmažena, ali nekak mi se bijela kuta čini prihvatljivijom opcijom za čačkanje po nečijoj rodnici. 
što se tiče ostalog osoblja, ovaj put zaista nemam nikakvih primjedbi. primalja je bila stvarno svijetla točka (za razliku od prvog poroda kada mi je prilikom vađenja krvi rekla da ne dišem u njezino ispaćeno veličanstva. možda je trebala birati patologiju kao poziv, tamo se, naime, ne diše). 

eto, na kraju imam i poruku za buduće mame da odvrate svoju još nerođenu djecu od pomisli da bi na svijet mogli doći npr. u nedjelju popodne jer će od sobe gdje se presvlače do sobe za preglede polugole prolaziti između posjetitelja koji su došli rodiljama u posjet. i to vrlo vjerojatno s onom krpom među nogama s kojom se krećete kao Forrest Gump. 

draga, budi mi pozdravljena.

----------


## vindira

istina je da je on kako vjetar puše,dok sam ja bila u predrađaoni isto je šetuckao u civilki.Eto i meni bude žao što sam mužu uskratila rođenje djeteta,ali šta je tu je.A naravno da sam na tvojoj strani,bez obzira na to što nikad nisam imala s njim loše iskustvo,ja da sam na tvom mjestu,a tako zakinuta za svoja prava kao što si bila ti isto bih napisala pritužbu.

----------


## razočarana

> istina je da je on kako vjetar puše,dok sam ja bila u predrađaoni isto je šetuckao u civilki.Eto i meni bude žao što sam mužu uskratila rođenje djeteta,ali šta je tu je.A naravno da sam na tvojoj strani,bez obzira na to što nikad nisam imala s njim loše iskustvo,ja da sam na tvom mjestu,a tako zakinuta za svoja prava kao što si bila ti isto bih napisala pritužbu.


pritužih se i dobih nešto poput isprike u kratkom roku i od ravnateljice i od mr. Big-a himself. sve je to too little - too late.
zadovoljština nikakva. ali zaključiše veleumovi da bi mogli na web stranice svoje postaviti obavijest o tečaju. 
prije je, pretpostavljam, bilo preteško oteti se čarima dnevnog boravka za sestre i napisati obavijest kratku. 
ma samo da ih nikad više ne vidim...
pozz....

----------


## vindira

> pritužih se i dobih nešto poput isprike u kratkom roku i od ravnateljice i od mr. Big-a himself. sve je to too little - too late.
> zadovoljština nikakva. ali zaključiše veleumovi da bi mogli na web stranice svoje postaviti obavijest o tečaju. 
> prije je, pretpostavljam, bilo preteško oteti se čarima dnevnog boravka za sestre i napisati obavijest kratku. 
> ma samo da ih nikad više ne vidim...
> pozz....


da,stvarno,to što su ti se oni ispričali ništa ne znači.Nego,trebali bi onda negdje napisati da otac može ili ne može na porod bez tečaja,a ne ovako dovesti te pred gotov čin dok više nemaš izbora.Onda im se možeš i pravdati da imaju napisano da otac može na porod,a ako ne može,odeš lijepo na tečaj i to je to.

----------


## Tina84

*Razočarana*, žao mi je zbog tvog lošeg iskustva  :Love: 
Ma sve mi koje spadamo u to rodilište strepimo od dotičnog- dr. Scika i valjda svaka rodilja moli Boga da ne završi u njegovoj smjeni zbog svih tih priča o njemu.
Pa eto, moja seka je prije 5 mjeseci rodila baš u njegovoj smjeni i pobrala lijepo iskustvo. Njen suprug je prisustovao porodu (BEZ TEČAJA) i doktor se jako stručno i brižno odnosio za vrijeme poroda i nakon. 
Ja sam rodila 2007 u vrijeme kada se dio rodilišta još preuređivao, pa nikom nije bilo dozvoljeno prisustvo partnera. No imala sam sreću da mi je na porodu bio dr Bojanić koji je čak jedno vrijeme sjedio uz mene u predrađaoni i učio me kako pravilno prodisati trud  :Smile:  
To što dr Scik hoda bez kute navodno nije neuobičajeno jer je on voditelj odjela i puno vremena tamo provodi (i kad mu je i kad mu nije smjena).
Ono što je meni osobno smetalo su katastrofalni krevet, prisustvo žohara na odjelu i pušenje u WCu (iako ne znam kako bi se to moglo spriječiti, osim da postave zaštitara ili nešto tako)

Što se tiće partnera na porodu, ja ću svog ovaj puta uzeti pod obavezno. Ako mi zabrane okrećem se i idem roditi doma! Neka misli tko što hoće.

----------


## razočarana

> *Razočarana*, žao mi je zbog tvog lošeg iskustva 
> Ma sve mi koje spadamo u to rodilište strepimo od dotičnog- dr. Scika i valjda svaka rodilja moli Boga da ne završi u njegovoj smjeni zbog svih tih priča o njemu.
> Pa eto, moja seka je prije 5 mjeseci rodila baš u njegovoj smjeni i pobrala lijepo iskustvo. Njen suprug je prisustovao porodu (BEZ TEČAJA) i doktor se jako stručno i brižno odnosio za vrijeme poroda i nakon. 
> Ja sam rodila 2007 u vrijeme kada se dio rodilišta još preuređivao, pa nikom nije bilo dozvoljeno prisustvo partnera. No imala sam sreću da mi je na porodu bio dr Bojanić koji je čak jedno vrijeme sjedio uz mene u predrađaoni i učio me kako pravilno prodisati trud  
> To što dr Scik hoda bez kute navodno nije neuobičajeno jer je on voditelj odjela i puno vremena tamo provodi (i kad mu je i kad mu nije smjena).
> Ono što je meni osobno smetalo su katastrofalni krevet, prisustvo žohara na odjelu i pušenje u WCu (iako ne znam kako bi se to moglo spriječiti, osim da postave zaštitara ili nešto tako)
> 
> Što se tiće partnera na porodu, ja ću svog ovaj puta uzeti pod obavezno. Ako mi zabrane okrećem se i idem roditi doma! Neka misli tko što hoće.


ma baš sam to i ja trebala učiniti!
ali ispada da imam zatvoreni um i da nemam petlje roditi doma ili sl.
bilo kao bilo sad je gotovo. 
nevjerojatno, ali osim toga nasumičnog trenitranja strogoće, nemam ni ja primjedbi na dotičnoga.
a ako nije nužno, ne bih ni jednog od doktora u rađaoni, ni u predrađaoni. kad sam prvi put rodila, bila sam u sobi sa ženom koju je porađao Bojanić i priuštio joj epiziotomiju takvu da ju je boljelo sve do nožnih prstiju. a bebica bila mala, mala...

----------


## Tina84

Uh, kad bih tu epiziotomiju nekako mogla izbjeći... 
Imam plan doći tamo doslovno zadnji čas, pa da možda ne stignu... ne znam. Ali teško da ću to izbjeći. Prva beba mi je bila velika. Osim što su me rezali još sam i popucala, a malom je pukla ključna kost prilikom izgona  :Sad: 
No uglavnom, taj rez osijetim i dandanas, a ono gdje sam popucala i oko čega su dramili nemam pojma gdje je kako je fino zacjelilo.

----------


## vindira

> Uh, kad bih tu epiziotomiju nekako mogla izbjeći... 
> Imam plan doći tamo doslovno zadnji čas, pa da možda ne stignu... ne znam. Ali teško da ću to izbjeći. Prva beba mi je bila velika. Osim što su me rezali još sam i popucala, a malom je pukla ključna kost prilikom izgona 
> No uglavnom, taj rez osijetim i dandanas, a ono gdje sam popucala i oko čega su dramili nemam pojma gdje je kako je fino zacjelilo.


ja sam isto jako popucala ali greškom babica jer su me prekasno zarezale.Skužila sam da su one bile krive jer ih je Schik pitao što je ovo? A sad mi je drago da mi je on bio na porodu jer me tako lijepo sašio da nemam uopće nikakve ožiljke ni pod prstom ništ ne osjećam.Mene je jedino peckalo kad su mi konci otpadali.

----------


## valenticka

Pozdrav svima
ja sam rodila prije tjedan dana u kc rodilištu i za svo osoblje imam samo riječi hvale. rodila sam u 42-om tjednu trudnoće i bila sam pod svakodnevnim nadzorom koprivničkih liječnika ginekologa oko 11 dana (od toga 2 dana na odjelu ginekologije) i kroz to vrijeme sam ih upoznala nekoliko. niti jedan od njih nije bio bezobrazan ili suzdržan od bilo kakvih odgovora na moja pitanja. U kc bolnici se održavaju tečajevi za trudnice i svakako preporučujem budućim roditeljima da poslušaju informacije koje mogu tamo čuti, bez obzira na to dali na porodu prisustvuju oba roditelja, jer se tečajem obuhvaćaju teme za cijelo razdoblje od početka trudnoće, porod, briga o novorođenčetu i na kraju još vidite i tehnike disanja i vježbe koje zaista olakšavaju porod. Što se tiče osoblja bolnice, svaka im čast, ja taj posao ne bih radila za nikakve pare jer da bi radio na takvom stresnom mjestu, zaista moraš voljeti svoj posao. liječnici odrađuju dežurstva na odjelu + rad u specijalističkoj ambulanti + razne operacije, a ljudi dolaze u bolnicu s različitim očekivanjima. ja nisam očekivala fanfare na ulazu u bolnicu jer je to ustanova koja mi je trebala pomoći da na svijet donesem svoje dijete, a mislim da niti jedan porod nije bezbolan i nema tog ni liječnika niti primalje niti medicinske sestre koja može preuzeti na sebe sav napor nečijeg poroda ili bolniji početak dojenja bebe. ja nisam ni u jednom trenu imala dojam da sam ostavljena bez nadzora, iako je vrijeme godišnjih odmora i nisu svi bili tamo. bolnica nije wellness centar, a i mi ljudi smo skloni misliti da je trava u tuđem dvorištu uvijek zelenija i zbog toga, iako sam čula svakakva upozorenja nisam htjela ići u varaždin ili negdje dalje - i nisam se prevarila.
ja nisam medicinske struke i nastojala sam poslusati svaki savjet medicinskog osoblja, jer (kako nam je spomenuo gore popljuvani dr Csik) svi su oni ondje samo zato da nam pomognu odigrati glavnu ulogu, a onda bi bilo dobro i poslušati njihove upute. možda nekome ne paše pristup liječnika ili neka šala na svoj ili tuđi račun, ali uz sav stres koji takvo radno mjesto nudi, smatram da to nije ništa zbog čega treba dramatizirati. 
što se tiče opreme, ja ne mislim da je sve baš tako loše kako je nabrajano na ovoj temi. za vrijeme trudova, većinu vremena sam provela na lopti za pilates, spojena na ctg-uređaj, sa suprugom koji je sjedio iza mene, masirao mi kralježnicu, pratio trudove i upozoravao ne na to kako dišem. što se tiče pijenja vode i sl, imala sam bočicu vode koja mi je bila samo za ispiranje usta, jer mi se povraćalo od same pomisli da nešto stavljam u usta.
kroz to vrijeme, stalno su nas obilazili liječnici i primalje. porod je obavila primalja, a šivanje dva liječnika, bebu sam odmah dobila na prsa. 
nakon dolaska na neonatologiju, tek tada sam vidla koliko se svi brinu o pacijentima, posebno medicinske sestre koje svako malo obilaze sobe i pitaju dali kome treba kakva pomoć, kupaju i presvlače bebe, spremačice nekoliko puta dnevno čiste prostor i presvlače posteljine po potrebi... ..priskaču vam sestre u pomoć ukoliko imate problema s dojenjem.. ..ukoliko je možda i bilo kojeg propusta, sve je to zanemarivo u usporedbi s pozitivnim stvarima koje sam tamo doživjela. posebno bih ovdje istaknula rad dr. kolarević, dr.behin, dr.bojanića, dr.pavlovića i sestre ivane c. i branke k., ali i svih ostalih kojima nisam niti popamtila imena. 
velika im hvala, do idućeg puta  :Very Happy:

----------


## Manuela.

moram da se javim i ja sa svojom pričom
iako je bilo prije 6 godina sječam sa ko da je bilo jučer
pacijentica sam dr. Hečimoviča, koji mi je uredno vodio trudnoču, i relativno je sve bilo ok
 išli smo na trudnički tečaj, sve ps-u, tata če dočekati svoju princezu kad tamo...
vodenjak mi pukao, 12.12. u 1h u jutro, u rodilište smo došli u 6h u jutro, zajedno ja i moj dragi, kad tamo na ulazu dr schik nas dočekao i rekao mužu da on može iči doma a ja ostajem! molim? pa mi imamo tačaj, zašto?
bolnica se preuređivala i nije bilo mjesta za tate! prvotni šok koji je ostao do izlaska iz bolnice nije jenjavao!
da skratim, rodila sam 13.12. u 19.10 carskim rezom
dva dana boravka do poroda dobila sam 6 boca dripa i dva gela jer su inzistirali na prirodnom porodu, otvorila sam se svega 2 prsta , trudove nisam opče imala bez obzira na količinu dripa koji sam dobila, več sam zaspala na njemu , kad su otkucaji srca bebe več bili slabi i jer je bila bez plodne vode 36 sati tek onda su me hitno odveli na carski!
mlijeko nisam imala i beba je stalno bila gladna i plakala, na što mi je dr. vondraček, pedijatar rekao da ne želim dojit dijete a ne da nemam mlijeka,propisao redovito vaganje prije i poslije svakog dojenja! strašno!
jedine riječi hvale imam za sestru branku koja mi je pomagala oko dojenja, mada mi iz bradavica išla krv koliko su bile isforsirane od natezanja dok na kraju nisu skužili da meni zbilja mlijeko ne dolazi koliko god ja htjela dojiti!
tako da ja nemam ni malo lijepa iskustva iz naše koprivničke bolnice! svaka čast pojedincima al ponašanje i ophođenje s pacijentima im je ispod svih granica! možda se sad nešto promjenilo, al onda je bilo strašno! :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## puntica

drago mi je zbog tvog pozitivnog iskustva

samo bih te malo ispravila, ovo sigurno nije točno:



> porod je obavila primalja


porod ste obavili ti i tvoje dijete, primalja vam je vjerojatno pomogla, ali nije ona 'obavila' porod  :Grin:

----------


## razočarana

> moram da se javim i ja sa svojom pričom
> iako je bilo prije 6 godina sječam sa ko da je bilo jučer
> pacijentica sam dr. Hečimoviča, koji mi je uredno vodio trudnoču, i relativno je sve bilo ok
>  išli smo na trudnički tečaj, sve ps-u, tata če dočekati svoju princezu kad tamo...
> vodenjak mi pukao, 12.12. u 1h u jutro, u rodilište smo došli u 6h u jutro, zajedno ja i moj dragi, kad tamo na ulazu dr schik nas dočekao i rekao mužu da on može iči doma a ja ostajem! molim? pa mi imamo tačaj, zašto?
> bolnica se preuređivala i nije bilo mjesta za tate! prvotni šok koji je ostao do izlaska iz bolnice nije jenjavao!
> da skratim, rodila sam 13.12. u 19.10 carskim rezom
> dva dana boravka do poroda dobila sam 6 boca dripa i dva gela jer su inzistirali na prirodnom porodu, otvorila sam se svega 2 prsta , trudove nisam opče imala bez obzira na količinu dripa koji sam dobila, več sam zaspala na njemu , kad su otkucaji srca bebe več bili slabi i jer je bila bez plodne vode 36 sati tek onda su me hitno odveli na carski!
> mlijeko nisam imala i beba je stalno bila gladna i plakala, na što mi je dr. vondraček, pedijatar rekao da ne želim dojit dijete a ne da nemam mlijeka,propisao redovito vaganje prije i poslije svakog dojenja! strašno!
> ...


sad će ispasti da samo opanjkavam, ali ovo morate čuti. nedavno mi je poznanica rodila u KC. da je gorljiva pobornica prirodnog porodaa vjerojatno bi bila zadovoljna, ali kako nije planirala roditi u stojećem položaju nije baš najsretnija. ukratko: sestre joj nisu vjerovale da da da je došlo vrijeme za tiskanje pa je za vrijeme premještanja u rađaonu počela rađati. i da bebu nisu ulovile u zadnji tren, lako je moguće da bi pala na pod.
i da, u vezi s dojenjem su nevjerojatno zadojeni. rijetko viđeni fanatizam. ovaj put sam tražila da bebu jednom vagnu prije i poslije dojenja, ali mi je rečeno da je to too much tražiti od njih. da gube vrijeme na to ne bi imale ispunjenu kvotu pred TV-om u dnevnom boravku.
sestra branka je legenda. ali ako nečega nema, onda nema. inače nude apaurin da se opustiš pa da ti mlijeko poteče u potocima. a prvu bebu su navlačile za uši i pritiskale joj prstima nos da ju razbude jer je mala od iznemoglosti skroz malaksala. i još je mala dobila kritike da je zahtjevna. stara tri dana, a već zahtjevna. ženi pored mene koja je imala nedovoljno izvučene bradavice rekle je jedna doktorica da se ugleda na npr. svinje (mislim nije bila nepristojna ili što, to je bilo dobronamjerno) koje opušteno doje koliko god treba, samo je problem što tim domaćim životinjama hranu serviraju i čiste za njima drugi, a ako doma nemaš tim da se brine za tebe i bebu - piši kući propalo.
ostaj dobro!

----------


## Manuela.

> sad će ispasti da samo opanjkavam, ali ovo morate čuti. nedavno mi je poznanica rodila u KC. da je gorljiva pobornica prirodnog porodaa vjerojatno bi bila zadovoljna, ali kako nije planirala roditi u stojećem položaju nije baš najsretnija. ukratko: sestre joj nisu vjerovale da da da je došlo vrijeme za tiskanje pa je za vrijeme premještanja u rađaonu počela rađati. i da bebu nisu ulovile u zadnji tren, lako je moguće da bi pala na pod.
> i da, u vezi s dojenjem su nevjerojatno zadojeni. rijetko viđeni fanatizam. ovaj put sam tražila da bebu jednom vagnu prije i poslije dojenja, ali mi je rečeno da je to too much tražiti od njih. da gube vrijeme na to ne bi imale ispunjenu kvotu pred TV-om u dnevnom boravku.
> sestra branka je legenda. ali ako nečega nema, onda nema. inače nude apaurin da se opustiš pa da ti mlijeko poteče u potocima. a prvu bebu su navlačile za uši i pritiskale joj prstima nos da ju razbude jer je mala od iznemoglosti skroz malaksala. i još je mala dobila kritike da je zahtjevna. stara tri dana, a već zahtjevna. ženi pored mene koja je imala nedovoljno izvučene bradavice rekle je jedna doktorica da se ugleda na npr. svinje (mislim nije bila nepristojna ili što, to je bilo dobronamjerno) koje opušteno doje koliko god treba, samo je problem što tim domaćim životinjama hranu serviraju i čiste za njima drugi, a ako doma nemaš tim da se brine za tebe i bebu - piši kući propalo.
> ostaj dobro!


svatko ima svoja iskustva, nekima lijepa i nezaboravna, nekima manje lijepa
svaka je trudnoča i porod  drugačiji, kao  i  žena, i nemože se uspoređivat s drugom
svi smo mi ljudi s kvalitetama i manama, kao i doktori i sestre koji rade najbolje što mogu svoj posao
možda nekad i mora biti tako kako je bilo tog trena, ja se više ne žalim jer dijete mi je HVALA BOGU zdravo, sretno i veselo i ništa mi sad drugo nije važno!

----------


## M@rtin@

Pozz svima

Zanima me zna li netko nešto u vezi ovog tečaja? Sad sam drugi  put trudna i muž bi ovaj put želio na porod, a ne možemo bez tečaja pa ako bi neka od vas napisala ako nešto zna. Gdje se to ide i kamo se prijavljujemo?

Tnx

----------


## Manuela.

Tečaj je sad obavezan koliko ja znam.
obavljaju se u edukacijskom centru gore u bolnici,
 a kad je sljedeći , to neznam, pitaj ginekologa sljedeći put kad ideš na kontrolu

----------


## M@rtin@

Evo da javim da sam provjerila za tečaj ako nekog još zanima. treba se prijaviti na 251-395, tečaj se održava od 12-15.09. u vremenu od 17-19h. Može biti nazočno 20 parova i rekla mi je sestra da je obavezno da na tečaj dolazi osoba koja će biti na porodu.

----------


## M@-m@

a kad je slijedeći tečaj? u kojem se mjesecu trudnoće najbolje prijaviti na tečaj? 6-7? Pozz svim mamama i onima koje to jedva čekaju!!

----------


## M@-m@

Slijedeći tečaj je od 24.-27.10. mjesto i vrijeme ostaje isto!

----------


## Manuela.

Nazovi 251-395  pa će ti reći iili pitaj giniča na sljedećoj kontroli!

----------


## M@rtin@

Za ovaj mjesec je tečaj popunjen. Idući je od 21.-24.11

----------


## M@-m@

Da li je rodilište obnovljeno ili još uvijek u rasulu?

----------


## M@rtin@

Mislim da nije do kraja obnovljeno, samo dio...bar su prije cca mjesec dana rodilje slali na 4 kat jer nije bilo mjesta dolje. 

Ali nisam sigurna pa nek me ispravi neka friška rodilja

----------


## Manuela.

Trudnički tečaj sam prošla, po drugi put, vidim da ima nekih noviteta od prije 8 godina kad sam zadnji put bila tamo, no zanima me ima li koja friška, da čujem kaj ima novog, osobito one s cr...

----------


## vindira

> Mislim da nije do kraja obnovljeno, samo dio...bar su prije cca mjesec dana rodilje slali na 4 kat jer nije bilo mjesta dolje. 
> 
> Ali nisam sigurna pa nek me ispravi neka friška rodilja


je,renovirano je,svaka soba ima svoju kupaonicu,rekla mi je frendica koja tamo radi

----------


## Manuela.

> je,renovirano je,svaka soba ima svoju kupaonicu,rekla mi je frendica koja tamo radi


Vidjela sam sad dok smo bili na razgledavanju, al to mi najzadnje na pameti......
Rekla sam sad ako mi opet ne pusta muža samnom da se istog časa okrećem i odlazim ili ću ponjeti sa sobom pračku!
Dok se sjetim šta su mi sve radili prvi put već me sad lagano prima panika!
Najrađe bi rodila doma samo da nemam predispozicije za carski( tak bar moj privatni ginić preporučuje), no kaj budu oni napravili toga me najviše strah!!!!!

----------


## naniluc

Rodila sam u tom rodilištu prije nekoliko godina i moja reakcija je  :gaah:  .  Još sam mogla prijeći preko zajedničke kupaonice i Wc-a ( sad vidim da su nekaj napravili po tom pitanju), mini žohara na krevetima i ormarićima- bio je čak i na krevetiću od moje bebe nakon poroda  :Nope:  ,pregledima intimnih dijelova pred drugim ženama u sobi i tiskanju trbuha od strane medicinskih sestara kako bi grupa u bijelim kutama vidjela kako to žene krvare, no ostala sam u šoku radi ponašanja dotične sestre( babice) koja je vrijeđala žene ( npr. gospođo, vi imate tako lijepe bradavice- kako ne možete dojiti, ili vama se malo pomantalo u glavi , naravno uz smiješak, ili pa kak ne znaš gurati- nisi glupa i sl. ), a čujem da dotična još tamo radi- mi smo ju zvale crvena mravlja  :Evil or Very Mad:   :voodoo:

----------


## Manuela.

Pošto mi je termin poroda već blizu, zanima me jel koja od vas imala dogovoren carski i kakva je procedura s dogovorom?
Čula sam da sad dižu iz kreveta drugi dan, dok sam ja prije 8 godina išla tek treći dan na noge.
Usto se i bojim pošto su godišnji da je živo rasulo gore jer neznam kome opče da idem kad mi trudnoću vodi Hečim a sad moram k ovima u bolnicu!
Najbolja opcija mi je bila Kolarevička no nje nema do 20. 8. tj nema ni jedne doktorice radi samo muška delegacija!

----------


## Pinokio

Evo da ja podijelim par starih i friških informacija o koprivničkom rodilištu. Tu sam rodila dvoje djece, curicu 2009. i sad prije par dana dečka. Čekam otpust i kratim vrijeme na netu.
Stvarno su me iznenadile ovolike negativne kritike na račun kc rodilišta, budući da ja imam upravo suprotna iskustva.
2009. rodilište još nije bilo preuređeno pa recimo mogu dati pokoju razmaženu kritiku na udaljenost sanitarnog čvora koji tada nije bio u svakoj sobi i na samo dva tuša za sve rodilje....No sam porod (prvi porod je bio gel, pa drip, pa neotvaranje i na kraju hitni carski) je protekao kontrolirano i u najboljem redu. Da, boljelo me ali na to se treba pripremiti.... Dr Plavec je sve odradila savršeno stručno i profesionalno, bez ikakvih rizika za mene i za bebu.
Sestre ba odjelu su bile izuzetno ljubazne i profesionalne, kako babice tako i dječje sestre....uvijek su došle na poziv, pomogle oko ustajanja svaki put kad je trebalo....Pružile stručnu pomoć oko dojenja, koliko god puta je trebalo, namjestile su bebu na prsa i prvo dijete sam dojila dvije godine i šest mjeseci.

Sada je rodilište novo uređeno, imaju i nekoliko jednokrevetnih soba. Ja sam zamolila jednokrevtnu i kako je bila slobodna, dobila sam ju bez ikakve intervencije, veze ili protekcije. Čisto, uredno, krasan wc i odvojena tuš kabina, u samoj sobi kada i stol za previjanje bebe, svjetlo, prostrano i prozračno.
Porod opet carski s dr Plavec, i opet je sve prošlo u najboljem redu....
Iste sestre na odjelu kao i prije par godina, ljubazne i susretljive.... Ginekolozi i pedijatri te pitaju kako je i saslušaju što te zanima ili zabrinjava i uzmu si vremena da ti sve objasne.
Eto, moja iskustva, pozitivna u superlativima.

----------


## Zona Gloria

Pozdrav!
Znam da svaka rodilja ima svoje mišljenje, a naravno i iskustva. Ja sam svoju curicu rodila 2009. god u koprivničkom rodilištu i nakon 18 sati trudova uslijedio je hitni carski. Carski je napravio dr. Csik i bila sam više nego zadovoljna s cijelokupnom situacijom. Doktor je bio vrlo ljubazan i profesionalan, sestre su bile za 5  (osim jedne, no neka ostanu samo lijepa sjećanja) i cjelokupni dojam je bio za 5. Eto da stanem malo u obranu Kc rodilišta!!

----------


## naniluc

Ne želim biti zločesta ili izazivati, ali Pinokio zar si se registrirala na ovaj forum samo zbog ovog jednog posta? Mislim, znam da žene imaju razna iskustva u Koprivničkom rodilištu, ali ovo mi baš čudno izgleda- nemoj se ljutiti, ali ovo mi miriši na možda neku sestru koja tamo radi :upitnik: pa se našla uvrijeđena.
Nisam ni ja često na forumu pa sam htjela pogledati kaj je novo u Koprivnici i eto, ovo mi zapelo za oko  :Grin: 
Drago mi je kaj su tebi sestre bile dobre- meni nisu, a nisam bila zahtjevna, čak ih ni nisam zvala.

----------


## buca

Evo, ja imam više od jednog posta, ali za koprivničko rodilište i neonatologiju dajem najvišu ocjenu. Prije nekoliko dana sam tamo rodila naše treće dijete i osoblje je ostalo jednako ljubazno i profesionalno kao prvi i drugi put.

----------


## kaina

Baš sam jučer razgovarala sa poznanicom o KC rodilištu i njihovom ponašanju. Ok porod boli i tu ti niko  nemože pomoć, poslije nije istp lako. al ni to nije njihova briga, al kad ti dođe kad ju zamoliš da ti pomogne dojiti a ona drapi komentar tipa- pa kak ne znate dati joj sisati ili ako ti nije 1. djete- pa vi bi meni trebali objasniti a ne ja vama ili kak je rekla toj curi- došla je u sobu pogledala ju i rekla- bute ga zadušila i otišla. pa ak postoji mogučnost da ga zaduši onda joj pokaži, objasni, pomogni... Meni nisu problemi takve situacije jer se hvala Bogu dobro snalazim i probala budem na 100 načina prije nego pitam. Mene je "speklo" to kaj mi je 1. djete završilo u inkubatoru, a nije bilo nedonošće nego nisam na vrijeme dobila profilaksu i to na način da su ju ujutro odnjeli na presvlačenje i nisu je više vratili na moje pitanje gdi je rekle su da ne smiju ništa reći bez pedijatra. Kad je došel pedijatar rekel je da je u inkubatoru i da ne dramim toliko. Nit sam znala gdi je inkubator niti kaj mi je s djetetom niti kak ćemo sad s sisanjem... ništa. Da bi me sestre zvale svaka 6 sata da joj dam sisati kaj je za bebu staru 1 dan premalo i nisam smjela ići k njoj bez sestri kaj je  apsurd- zakaj ja ne bi smjela ić pogledat svoje djete????  e pa zato jer joj je preko usta bila zaljepljena duda i to ne varalica već duda od bočice s natiskanom vatom i ne daj bože da beba bljucne i to nema kam otići jer je duda zaljepljena pa se zaduši... nemaju ni jedan obični beby phone pa im je čistačica došla reći da beba u inkubatoru plače već 15 min. Ili kad su mi je vratili iz inkubatora s kanilom u glavi jer je primala infuziju ija im govorim da može rukicama do toga a one ne vjeruju jer su kakti dobro složile pa sam bila budna 24 h naredna 4 dana dok nisam od umora klonula tak da me sestra pljuskala jer su cure u sobi ju zvale jer su mislile da sam mrtva jer nisam reagirala na bebin plač, na njihove glasove ni na dodire kad su me pokušale probuditi.  Ili drugi put kad su me optužili da mi je temp. skočila zato jer sam pokupila gripu i zato sam morala na inducirani porod u kojem su bebi padali otkucaji na 40 u trudovima,a moglo se izbjeći takvo stanje mene i bebe da su napravili preglede koje su trebali  zbog loših otkucaja dan prije, al nisu htjeli jer je bila subota pa se subotom pretrage ne rade. I onda me cijelo vrijeme uvjerava dotični dr. da ja imam gripu i nakon poroda me stave u sobu s još jednom rodiljom. kaj se nekoga s gripom ne bi trebalo maknuti od rodilja i malih beba???????????????????? i još hrpa toga. Ne tražim skakanje oko mene i bebe, ali želim da se sa mnom postupa ko s čovjekom koji ima pravo na odgovore i koji ima svoje dostojanstvo i da se ne radi budala od mene. Tražim previše? Mislil da ne.

----------


## kaina

Ima li itko kakva nova saznanja o  KC?? Ima li kakvih novih mogučnosti u načinu poroda? Ajmo "friške" mamice čekam nestrpljivo

----------


## beilana

Ja sam rodila u kc prije mjesec dana. Isla sam na inducirani. Babice su bile super, sestre super, bio je dr.Bojanic i zbilja imam samo rijeci pohvale. Bila je subota, kisa je padala, al su bili dobre volje. Ja sam babicu prosila da bude stalno uz mene jer mi je tak lakse i bila je. Stalno. Doktor je dolazio svakih pol sata, sat. U boxu sam dobila pilates loptu. Svirala je neka lagana muzika. Nakon poroda su me svaki dan dosle pogledat. Sestre za bebe su super. Nije istina da ti nece pomoc s dojenjem. Dapace mene su stavili u sobu s zenom kojoj je mali dobivao 100gr dnevno da mogu pitat za savjete a sestre su stalno dolazile pitat jel treba ikakva pomoc oko dojenja. Cak i ujutro na viziti i dr.vondracek to redovno pita. Nemogu se pozaliti, zbilja.

----------


## kaina

joj kak je ovo lijepo za čitat... nadam se da  su se tamo stvari stvarno promijenile na bolje.

----------


## Manuela.

> joj kak je ovo lijepo za čitat... nadam se da  su se tamo stvari stvarno promijenile na bolje.


Za ne prepoznat da je to isto rodilište od par godina kad sam prvi put rodila i sad.
Jako velike promjene na bolje!

----------


## sybylle

Ima kakvih novih iskustava iz Koprivnice za nas koji se tek spremamo? Možda kakvo iskustvo s rođenjem blizanaca?  :Smile:

----------


## bigwish

Pozdrav mame i buduće mame! Evo da vam se i ja pridružim. Iako sam tek na početku 8tt mislim da je normalno da već sad razmišljam o porodu, o rodilištu, sestrama, babicama, doktorima i svemu tome.  čitam vaša iskustva, ajmeee   :Shock:  ima tu svega, žao mi je za ove koje nisu baš najbolje prošle. Ja rodila prvog dečkića prije 6 godina i stvarno svaka pohvala svima  :Yes: , osim sestre koja mi je bila na pripremi ko neka aždaja  :oklagija:  kad se sjetim iako friško obrijana prije samog odlaska u rodilište, ona morala na suho s onom svojom "britvom" i to ko svinju na klanju štrigati , al ostalo, babica, doktorica, pa sestre na odjelu ma zbilja svaka pohvala. Ako je koja slučajno koji dan i ustala na krivu nogu, al nije bilo zamjerke. Hrana je bila, a ne znam te dane pojela bi i kartonsku kutiju, al ona bijela kava svako jutro uz doručak mmmm mislim da nikad u životu nisam tak finu kavu pila. Jedina zamjerka i to veelika, što nitko nije kontrolirao one bajne pušačice u wc-u  :gaah:  , a nitko nije mogao glumit da ne zna da se u wc-u puši kad je smrdilo u hodniku čim su se vrata otvorila, a baš sam bila te sreće da je sa mnom u sobi bila jedna postarija gospođa koja je čikarila ko turčin dok joj je klinac urlao u sobi, a taj nesnosan smrad dima  po kojem je vječito smrdila i dan danas mi je urezan u sjećanje  :Undecided:  . Sad jedva čekamo prinovu i nadam se da će i ovaj puta proći sve dobro i da, odlučili smo da mm definitivno ide sa mnom.

----------

